# would you rather...?



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

okay, here's how it works. you pick two weird things (related or unrelated, doesn't matter) and ask the person below you which they would rather do/be/etc. 

would you rather pee every time you sneeze, or have a magnetic head?

1... 2... 3... GO


----------



## joejoe (May 16, 2009)

I'd rather Pee everytime I sneeze. (I'll just catheterize myself).

Would you sniff glue for 3 minutes or stand at the edge of a cliff on one leg?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL, umm, well I sneeze a lot but having a magnetic head would be kinda dangerous so I will go with pee when sneeze and have to wear a nappy.

Would you rather have needles for leg hairs or fart out loud every time you speak?

edit: woops Joe beat me. 

Sniff glue for 3 mins, I would die during the latter.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Would you rather have needles for leg hairs or fart out loud every time you speak?


I'd rather have needles for leg hair because I could use them as weapons if I ever get into a fight 

Would you rather be a blue whale that can swim the depths of the ocean, or an eagle that soars the skies?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

eagle

Would you rather lose an arm or grow a third arm?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grow another arm, hopefully another right arm. 

Would you rather have Super Strength or Super Speed?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Super speed

Would you rather take the milk challenge (drink a gallon of milk in one hour) or eat a teaspoon of wasabi (very hot Japanese condiment, similar to horseraddish)?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Jnmcda0 said:


> Super speed
> 
> Would you rather take the milk challenge (drink a gallon of milk in one hour) or eat a teaspoon of wasabi (very hot Japanese condiment, similar to horseraddish)?


wasabi. i hate milk, but i like wasabi. hopefully it wouldn't kill me to eat that much. xD

would you rather be locked in a room with billy mays or mike tyson?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> wasabi. i hate milk, but i like wasabi. hopefully it wouldn't kill me to eat that much. xD
> 
> would you rather be locked in a room with billy mays or mike tyson?


Billy Mays for sure, haha.

Would you rather be stranded on a remote island or be lost in the mountains?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I think I'd rather be lost in the mountains... wouldn't want to take my chances at being rescued off the island.

Like the Coke Zero commercial says, would you rather eat dirt or wear the onion sombrero all day long, señor?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Umm, I dunno. I've eaten dirt before, and it wasn't all that bad. It was the grey kind, growing near a patch of clovers.

Would you rather be completely cured of SA and have all of your dreams and desires fulfilled, or sacrifice it all and forever live with SA if every human being alive were completely cured of SA?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Cure myself. If I cured myself, I could show others how to cure it and we can all be happy 

eat only one food for the rest of your life or-
only be able to listen to one song the rest of your life?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eat only one food 

Would you rather take an orange juice bubble bath or a soda pop shower?


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

Soda pop shower. I love soda 

Would you rather have your mother telling your friends your embarrassing child stories or appear naked at a public place you go often to?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

embarassing child storise. At least I wouldn't get arrested!

losing 50 pounds or losing a leg?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll choose constipation over diarrhea any day of the week.

Would you rather run naked around the block or shave your head?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

well, since i already shave my head... 

would you rather dive from an olympic platform or race at 200 miles an hour in a racecar on a straight road?


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

The racecar :yes

Would you rather drown or burn to death. (sorry to be so morbid :b)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drown

Would you rather lick a worm or kiss a spider?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Lick a worm. Spiders can be poisonous 

win the lottery or overcome SA?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Win the lottery, then I could afford therapy for the rest of my life. 

Would you rather try sword swallowing or fire walking?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> Win the lottery, then I could afford therapy for the rest of my life.
> 
> Would you rather try sword swallowing or fire walking?


fire walking for sure.

would you rather have a pet elephant or be someone else's pet?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Someones elses pet, preferably the teachers one. Elephants destroy everything for ****s and giggles, but no-one is laughing.

Would you rather to live the rest of your life only smelling cheese or to have the Macarena playing directly to your brain forever.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Cheese. I would travel the world in search of unique smelling cheeses. A cheddar chaser, if you will.

Would you rather have fish gills, or bird wings (you can fly, but you have no hands)?


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd rather have gills, my hands are far too useful .

Would you rather have humanity invent interstellar travel or time travel


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

time travel

would you rather be 10 feet tall or 1 foot tall?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

1 foot tall.

Would you rather lose your entire left arm or all the fingers on your right hand?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

fingers on my right arm

would you rather have a pet tarantula or rattlesnake?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

rattlesnake - spiders are disgusting. 

Would you rather visit the moon, or Mars?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mars would be neat

never use scissors again, or never use glue again?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Glue.

Would you rather own two cats or two dogs?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Dogs would get me out of the house more, and they lift my spirits.

Would you rather live another 50 years feeling as you do now, or 1 more year being the happiest, most fulfilled person on the planet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50 more years please. 

Would you rather go mountain climbing or go sky diving?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Mountain Climbing.

Would you rather be a bird or a fish? No predators hunting you.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

scooby said:


> Mountain Climbing.
> 
> Would you rather be a bird or a fish? No predators hunting you.


bird, definitely. i hate fish and i hate deep water.

would you rather eat cafeteria mystery meat or something that still had a face (like a pig)?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

mystery meat

Would you rather have five eyes or two heads?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Two heads

Would you rather have an injection or a tattoo?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

injection (as long as it is not lethal!)

post card or photograph?


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Postcard (usually professional photographs are nicer than my picture-taking abilities)

Feel no pain for the rest of your life or be able to beat up anyone on earth?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I would like to beat up anyone on earth. However, I would limit my beatdowns to to only those times of imminent global crises.

Would you rather be able to cure cancer, or be able to levitate objects with only your mind?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> I would like to beat up anyone on earth. However, I would limit my beatdowns to to only those times of imminent global crises.
> 
> Would you rather be able to cure cancer, or be able to levitate objects with only your mind?


Cure cancer.

Would you rather die of hypothermia or die of heat stroke?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> Cure cancer.
> 
> Would you rather die of hypothermia or die of heat stroke?


hypothermia.

would you rather be naked on stage in front of a million people or have an embarrassing picture of yourself turn into an internet meme?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmm, probably be naked on stage in front of a million people.

Would you rather lose a hand or a foot?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lose a foot

Would you rather travel back in time or into the future?


----------



## unusual condition (Jun 17, 2009)

Future

Would you rather your mother die or father die?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

neither! I would never be able to choose.

would you rather go to the store barefoot or in flannel pajamas?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

flannel pyjamas in case you catch something nasty on your feet. 

Would you rather lip read or mind read?


----------



## FSRJ (Jun 7, 2009)

Fairydust said:


> flannel pyjamas in case you catch something nasty on your feet.
> 
> Would you rather lip read or mind read?


Mind read

Would you rather be extremely beautiful and extremely stupid OR extremely ugly and extremely intelligent?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Extremely beautiful and extremely stupid. Being intelligent has its pitfalls (namely neurosis and being anal-retentive)

Would you rather have broken arms and legs or a broken back?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

sanria22 said:


> Extremely beautiful and extremely stupid. Being intelligent has its pitfalls (namely neurosis and being anal-retentive)
> 
> Would you rather have broken arms and legs or a broken back?


Broken arms and legs.

Would you rather really have to pee or really have to fart?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

lol, let me think about that... probably fart.

Would you rather be a happy homeless person, or a depressed multimillionaire?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Happy homeless person

a machine that does all your chores or a machine that lets you time travel?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

A time travel machine for sure...but then again if the machine can go work and earn a good living for me, then ill choose the chore machine 

would you rather live in a fantasy type world or a science fiction world?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Logan X said:


> A time travel machine for sure...but then again if the machine can go work and earn a good living for me, then ill choose the chore machine
> 
> would you rather live in a fantasy type world or a science fiction world?


Science Fiction world. I like spaceships and robots.

Would you rather perform brain surgery or heart surgery?


----------



## cheerio (May 9, 2009)

Heart surgery. Heart surgeries have become so routine and seems less complicated. I'm all about having a less complicated life right now. lol

Would you rather live in an igloo in the Antarctica or a hut in the middle of the Sahara Desert?


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Igloo in Antarctica

Would you rather have get a brain reboot and no longer have SA, but forget everyone and everything you've ever known or suffer with SA for the rest of your life.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

forget everyone and everything sorry family I do love you but geez this is ridiculous.

would just rather go back in time or fast foward to the future?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fast foward to the future

Would you rather go Jet skiing or Hang gliding?


----------



## GoldenGray (Mar 22, 2009)

Hang gliding!

Would you rather be hated for who you are or loved for who your not?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

hated for who I am

ride a rollar coaster or ride a water ride?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Freedom2010 said:


> hated for who I am
> 
> ride a rollar coaster or ride a water ride?


neither. i hate heights and water equally.

would you rather be fed through an IV or only get to eat strawberry-banana smoothies for the rest of your life?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

strawberry bananna smoothies

Shave off all of your hair (including eyebrows) or be as hairy as an ape?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Shave off all my hair. It would give me one more reason to join a monastery.









Would you rather use a rest-stop toilet or a Taco Bell toilet? Both are low on toilet paper.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

taco bell toilet. At least it is a little cleaner.

Port-o-John or airplane toilet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Port-o-John

Would you rather be The Scarecrow, The Cowardly Lion or The Tin Man (from The Wizard of Oz)?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't know. Tinman?

be on a reality TV show or be in a movie?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Movie

Would you rather be incredibly strong or incredibly intelligent?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

intelligent

have super speed or mind reading powers?


----------



## Aleforge (Jul 8, 2009)

Super Speed

(I really don't want to know what others are thinking)

Would you rather be a pirate or a ninja?


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Ninja all the way (even though pirate speak is so tempting).

Would you rather your internet go down or your phone breaks?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

phone breaks

have only one televison channel or listen to only one CD for the rest of your life?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listen to only one CD 

Would you rather have an incurable case of coughing or sneezing?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

sneezing.

would you rather sit through the twilight movie 20 times in a row or be locked in a room with vince shlomi for 3 days?


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

watch twilight 20 times in a row...vince shlomis voice would get annoying after .00001 seconds. 

Would you rather makeout with a goat or be known for selling hemmorhoid cream on tv.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hemmorhoid cream. I would sell it like the ShamWow guy and make it super exciting.

Would you rather run through your city naked or give a 30 minute presentation in front of 1000 people.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I think I could do the 30 minute presentation as long as I was comfortable with the subject material, and there were slides.

Would you rather have a lifetime of really bad breath or really terrible BO?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

bad breath

wear really uncomfortable shoes or a really itchy top?


----------



## joejoe (May 16, 2009)

Freedom2010 said:


> bad breath
> 
> wear really uncomfortable shoes or a really itchy top?


an itchy toupe. 

would you rather eat sushi in big mac sauce for a year, or let your toe nails grow out that entire length of time


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sushi in big mac sauce. The toe nail thing would be awful! I'm pretty meticulous about my hygene.

shave your eyebrows off or have one big unibrow?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Freedom2010 said:


> Sushi in big mac sauce. The toe nail thing would be awful! I'm pretty meticulous about my hygene.
> 
> shave your eyebrows off or have one big unibrow?


Unibrow. I believe that in the not to distant future, one's position in society will be determined by the fullness of his or her unibrow.

Would you rather have popscicles for fingers or licorice for hair?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Licorice for hair. If I had popsicles for fingers, they would melt in the summer! Licorice would attract lots of bugs though...

Pencils for legs or erasers for ears?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Erasers for ears

Would you rather have a Bubble Gum Tongue or Candy Corn Teeth?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

bubble gum tongue

never use a pen or pencil again or never use a computer again?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Freedom2010 said:


> bubble gum tongue
> 
> never use a pen or pencil again or never use a computer again?


never use a pen or pencil again. i like markers just fine :b

have no friends or have lots of friends who secretly hate you?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I'll take the hateful friends because I'm desperate for human contact.

Would you rather roll around in mud or roll around in hay?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

roll around in hay

find a needle in a haystack or split molecules?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Split molecules (with the right equipment this would be the easier of the two)

Would you rather shave with a broken bottle or a the lid of a rusty tin can?


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Broken bottle, rusty can would give my cuts from shaving germs


Flying or Invisibility


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Flying. Invisibility would get boring after a while, I would imagine.

Would you rather train a monkey or train a dog?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

train a dog

see Egypt or see Japan?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

see Egypt.

would you rather go to a party or go to the dentist?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

party for sure!

go to the pool or go to the beach?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Definitely the beach. 

own a horse or a lamborghini?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

lamborghini, definitely 

Own a Mercedes or own a Porsche?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

A porsche, and part it out and get the cold hard cash.

Castles in the air

or

Castles on the ground?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

in the air

Go on a cruise or a regular vacation?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Regular vacation.

Watch TV or listen to music?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Listen to music.

....eat with a knife and fork or chopsticks?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Knife and fork.

Watch a play, or read a book?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Read a book

....cross your eyes or cross your legs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cross my legs

Would you rather repeatedly watch the same bad movie or listen to the same bad cd for the rest of your life?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

bad movie

win a $10,000 shopping spree at the mall or a $10,000 vacation to a place (or mulitple places) of your choosing?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

$10,000 vacation to multiple places. 

....have a whoopee cushion or a water bomb?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd take the vacation, because I hate shopping.

Would you rather watch cartoons or watch PBS?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

MaidMarian said:


> Would you rather watch cartoons or watch PBS?


cartoons please

Would you rather swim with sharks or piranhas?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

piranhas- less likely to kill me!

eat a crayon or shove one up your nose for a day?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eat a crayon

Would you rather use a Pogo stick or walk on Stilts everywhere you go?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Stilts

Would you rather have a million dollars or a checkerboard/chessboard where the first square has one penny, the second has two pennies, the third has 4 pennies, etc., doubling the number of pennies for each of the 64 squares?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Offhand, the penny deal. :lol

Which one?
sit in a room with a bunch of smokers or sit in a room with a bunch of drinkers?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

drinkers, less smoke inhalation

Would you rather appear on the show Big Brother or Dancing with the Stars?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

sanria22 said:


> Would you rather appear on the show Big Brother or Dancing with the Stars?


Dancing with the Stars (though I've never watched an episode of either)

By the way, Milleniumman, you made a good deal on taking the pennies. If you double the number of pennies on each square of the checkerboard, you end up with $92,233,720,368,547,800.00! That's 92 quadrillion dollars!

Would you rather have cake or death?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

That depends on my mood. 

Would you rather kiss a pig or give up your computer for a week?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

give up computer!

see your favorite band in concert or spend a day at your favorite amusment/water park?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Spend a day at my favourite amusement park.

Would you rather have a love bite or give a love bite?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd rather get one 

Would you rather learn bellydancing or pole dancing?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

belllydancing

play war or slap jack?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

max4225 said:


> lick a postage stamp or a cat?


stamp

Would you rather visit Iraq or Afghanistan?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

iraq

would you rather be trapped on a deserted island with only 5 books for the rest of your life, or 5 movies?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> iraq
> 
> would you rather be trapped on a deserted island with only 5 books for the rest of your life, or 5 movies?


5 books, no electricity on a deserted island..

would you rather have one amazing love for a short time or a so-so love forever?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amazing love for a short time, I could use something amazing in my so so life even if for a short time. 

Would you rather go back and live in Ancient Egypt or Ancient Rome?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ancient Rome - I think the Nile was scary.

WYR - swim in a Great Lake or swim in an ocean?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Neither -- I'm scared of water where I can't see the bottom.

Would you rather learn scuba diving or water skiing?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Water skiing

Would you pose in your underwear in a shop window or walking down a cat walk?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Walking sown a catwalk - might as well see me in action! :lol

Choice: jaywalking or speeding


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

My traffic related vice of choice would be jaywalking.

Would you rather perform the Heimlich maneuver on an attactive member of the opposite sex, or take another bite of your pizza?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Perform the Heimlich maneuver, _then_ take another bite of the pizza?

: P

Would you rather be able to read minds or control them?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow that's a tough one. It would be tough on my ego if I could read minds. Then I'd KNOW for sure that everyone thought I was a loser. So, I'd rather control minds. I could get people to do what I want them to, like clean up, study. I would NOT make them do things that would be criminal, or unethical, or harmful,etc. I would not make them fall in love with me, although that would be fun.

Would you rather be extremely good looking or extremely cognitively apt?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Depends. I wouldn't want to be beautiful and extremely dumb, or brillant and extremely ugly. I'll just take what I have now.

Would you rater be a fast food mascot (that hands out coupons on the street) or a janitor for a school of kids with stomach problems?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Freedom2010 said:


> Depends. I wouldn't want to be beautiful and extremely dumb, or brillant and extremely ugly. I'll just take what I have now.
> 
> Would you rater be a fast food mascot (that hands out coupons on the street) or a janitor for a school of kids with stomach problems?


Janitor, because I hate fast food!

Would you rather be obese or anorexic?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Obese

Would you rather lose all your hair or all your teeth?


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

My teeth because,I always had a great head of hair and ladies love it,besides I don't smile much so no one will see my teeth.************************************************************************************************************************** What would you rather lose your ability to see or your hearing?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

outcast69 said:


> What would you rather lose your ability to see or your hearing?


I'd have to go hearing, even though I'd hate to not be able to listen to music anymore. Although, as an '80s song by Heart said, "the sweetest song is silence".

Would you rather win the lottery jackpot or be in love for the rest of your life?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Damn. That's not fair. I'd rather be in love.

Would you rather go to a party tonight or continue to post on this site?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Post on this site i guess. I don't like parties.

To win 15k, would you rather eat worms or crawl through a tunnel of spiders?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

crawl through a tunnel of spiders - with heavy clothes on - I do NOT want them biting me!

WYR cross a river via canoe or kayak?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

canoe

would you rather wake up at 5:00 AM everyday for a year (assuming you can go to bed as early as you want) or stay up until 1:00 AM everyday for a year (assuming you can sleep in as late as you want)?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

stay up late. I like the dark.

Would you rather tune a piano or tuna fish?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

tuna fish. That would be interesting.

Play tic tac toe or hangman?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hangman

Play backgammon or checkers?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

backgammon, cause i've never played it.
Would you rather play a fantasy style board game, like Talisman, or a getiing to know people game, like Therapy?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Fantasy.

Would you rather get punched by Mike Tyson o'r be crushed by a Sumo wrestler?


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

Easy, Mike Tyson. 

Would you rather drink wine in Paris or beer in Ireland?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd rather drink a pint in an Irish pub 

Would you rather eat chocolate-covered grasshoppers or caviar?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Eww! I'll try caviar, but I don't think I'll like it.

Would you rather order pizza now or chinese?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Pizza.
Would you rather die by fire or die by drowning?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Well if I gotta go by drowning I guess

Would you rather own a yatch or a private jet?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Privete Jet.

would you rather live well and die young or live old with struggles?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll take the first option.

Would you rather appear in a TV ad for Viagra, or an ad for toilet paper?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Viagara baby, toilet paper is too provincial.

Would you rather have the radio and/or t.v. on or off while at home alone?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

on

would you rather sing a commercial jingle or a christmas carol?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Christmas carol

Would you rather answer the door or answer the phone?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Either, I guess. Phone because it requres less walking?

listen to music or talk radio?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I had been listening to talk radio all the time. Recently I've rediscovered the delight of music and have been singing along to all the songs.

Would you rather have a root canal or a baby?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Root canal.

Would you rather sit for a nude drawing or walk naked down a catwalk?


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

Definitely sit for a nude drawing.

Would you rather spend an hour in a library, or an hour in a bookstore?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

libray

rent a movie from the libray or rent a CD from the libray?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rent a movie....I need to put my $60 2002 VCR to good use .

WYR Ordering a pizza by phone or online?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Phone. Online pizza? Would they have to ship that by mail? That sounds really gross.

Would you rather forget your own name or forget everyone else's names (including family members)?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forget everyone else's names

Would you rather go Skating or Bowling?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ice skating? I'll pick that.

Would you rather kiss your neighbor on the left of you or on the right?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

On the left.

Would you rather battle on with the life you have or start a new life somewhere else?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Fairydust said:


> On the left.
> 
> Would you rather battle on with the life you have or start a new life somewhere else?


Start anew.

Would you want to stay as you are or grow another head with its own (pleasing) personality so you would always have someone to talk to?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yikes, talk about personal space invasion! I need my privacy, my alone time, so I'll pick stay the way I am. 

Would you rather get rid of your anxiety or your depression?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'd rather get rid of the anxiety.

.....get a manicure or a pedicure? :lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what's so funny about that?:blank

I'll take another pedicure. Just had my first one about a month ago 

would you rather be on Survivor or American Idol?


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

If I had to Survivor (Learn more skills rather than be humilated in front of the panel & the audience) 

But really neither, as I hate both shows.

Would you rather fly in a hot air balloon or ride in a rally car?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Emerald3 said:


> If I had to Survivor (Learn more skills rather than be humilated in front of the panel & the audience)
> 
> But really neither, as I hate both shows.
> 
> Would you rather fly in a hot air balloon or ride in a rally car?


I'd rather drive the rally car. Give me slidey fun :yes

In the morning, are you eating salty stuff or sweets?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

um, orange juice is sweet, so I'd say sweet

would you rather answer the phone now or call back later?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

call back later, (_even though i keep the ringer off anyway_)

would you rather have no AC in the summer or no heater in the winter


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Egad man! Can't live without the air. I'd rather freeze to death than slowly cook. 

Would you rather live in a commune or in a plastic bubble?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Probably the commune. I like nature.

Would you rather stay awake for 24 hours, or sleep for 24 hours?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would get more accomplished if I stayed awake, but would crash afterward. Sleep, I guess.

Soda, can or bottle?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

bottle, less struggle with the top, more comfortable fit in the hand, less burping, more cost effective.

Sun or moon?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

would you rather I come over there and hunt you down, or you be a man and show up?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I'd show up and show you what's what!


Would you rather have a 4in. long nose or a 4in. long chin?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

4 inch long nose. Smelling things is a hobby of mine.:sus

Would you rather sing a song of sixpence or pick a pepper? Note: The peppers have been pickled.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

sing the song of sixpence, but yad better run!

Would you rather watch mtv or cnn?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Hmmmm.......cnn


Would you rather fly a plane or captian a boat?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

^^^jeez you ask some cynical questions. ummmm, i'll captain the boat, at least when that breaks, i'll have the extra boat and hella life jackets 

i mean HELLA life jackets

2 people are in grave danger and you can only save one

A Child who is just a child, Or an adult that is a doctor that does volunteer work.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I'd save the doctor

Eat only cereal for a week or eat only vegtables for a week?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

although I like vegetables, cereal has the carbs i need to have energy and not pass out during the day... so yeah cereal. 

Coral on the sea floor or a rock on a hilltop


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Coral! 


Laptop or computer?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

captain a boat!'
Would you rather give me all your money voluntarily or have me rob you?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

rob me.

would you rather get the sex talk from your mom again (at your current age) or get caught in bed with your professor?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

get the sex talk. It was short, sweet, and way too late.

Would you rather row a boat or paddle a canoe?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Row a boat because canoe's capsize too easily, and i can't swim.

Would you rather a Ferrari that would be so unreliable it would be in a garage getting fixed more often than you drove it, o'r a humble old Honda Civic which would be totally reliable and fuss free?


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

the Honda civic

Would you rather eat 2 raw, peeled onions for breakfast everyday for the rest of your life or have your middle finger chopped off?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

eat the onions. I like onions, and lord know's I need my middle finger. :yes

would you rather come to my house for Thanksgiving or find $100. cash?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

id come to your house...i have a feeling youre a great cook

:hug or :squeeze


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

:squeeze for sure. That other icon feels so dodgy to me.

Kiss my ****** or kiss my ******? :b
I kid.

Change gender or stay the same?


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Stay the same, I'd make a crappy gal.

Sneakers or Shoes?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Shoes, comfortable kitten heels.

IF you were going to be attacked by an onslaught of food would you rather it be hot fast food, like from McDonalds to the tune of horror movie theme favorites or cold food like water ices or icecream while rag time music plays?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey, no fair making us think so hard! Cold food. I like cold things.

Would you rather wait for the bus or walk the rest of the way?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

depends how cold it is  in general, i'd say walk the rest of the way.

would you rather have octuplets or be unable to conceive?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Have octuplets.

Would you rather own an ipod or a cell phone?


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

ipod, I love my music, and talking on the phone is not really my kind of thing anyways.

Would you rather have a day where you feel great on the inside, or look great on the outside?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

For a day, look great on the outside, because at this point I usually feel ok to good on the inside.

Would you rather have Showtime or HBO?


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

HBO
Would you rather own a cat or a dog?


----------



## mrmaticus (Oct 27, 2009)

Absolutely a dog!

Would you rather lose your eyesight or lose your hearing?


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Eyesight. Music is everything to me.

Would you rather eat elephant meat or never be able to watch your favourite movie again?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Eat elephant meat. Tastes like chicken.

Would you rather people tell you honestly how they feel about you or tell little white lies?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Honesty. I'd eventually find out sooner or later.

WYR water ski or snow ski?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I've water skied before, so I'd try snow skiing. 

Would you rather get a tattoo on your face or get your tongue split?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Face tattoo, because I enjoy talking without a gigantic speech impediment. I'd go all out and just get an enormous, multi-colored dragon plastered all over my entire face.

Would you rather have everything you eat taste like gross garbage or have all music sound like a combination of nails on a chalkboard and screaming yetis?


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

lol...i'd rather have everything i eat taste like garbage! I'd lose so much weight..yeeeah buddy.
Would you rather make out with Oprah for 20 minutes straight, or give Mr. T a full body massage...for 20 minutes straight?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Give Mr T a full body massage.

Would you rather suck a lollipop or a toe?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A lollipop. 
Would you rather meet Lady Gaga or President Obama?


----------



## Dov (Dec 12, 2009)

Obama I actually dont think Lady Gaga is that good just the pop hit of the year 

but would you rather be Batman or superman (its really brains vs superpowers)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You know - that is a good question. I could be rich like Bruce Wayne or smart like Clark Kent.

I think I would still choose Superman. The flying would be interesting.

WYR relive 2009 or just go ahead with 2010?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Go ahead with 2010.

Would you rather get gifts or money for Christmas?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ehh thats a hard one I guess gifts they mean alot more!

Would you rather watcha sappy love story or a very scary horror movie!??


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Both at the same time would be the best choice here, but if I had to pick just one I'd probably go for the romance film (assuming it's a good one).

Would you rather lose the ability to read or the ability to write(includes letters, email, texting, facebook, etc.)?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

write. 

Would you rather clean up dog poop or cat poop?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

cat


Would you rather freeze or burn?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Freeze, I _hate_ being hot lol

Would you rather clean a toilet or clean a garbage can?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what size garbage can? If too big, I'll clean the toilet.
Would you rather be kissed on the hand or the cheek?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheek

Would you rather try Fire Walking or Sword Swallowing?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Fire Walking

Would you rather do bungee jumping or the Superman at Six Flags?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Superman at Six Flags, at least if it kills me my family has someone they can sue. :b

Would you rather oke or :spank?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

oke I guess.

Would you rather live or die?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Die.

Would you rather lose a hand or a foot?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Foot 


Would you rather....eat an apple or an orange?


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Apple, I hate oranges 

Would you rather face plant dog sh!t or high five a cactus?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

uhm...high five a cactus 


Would you rather...wash the dishes or dry the dishes?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Wash

Would you rather hang the washing out or iron the clothes


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hang out laundry


Would you rather...vaccum or polish?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Vaccum

Would you rather live in the city, or the boondocks?


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

I have no idea what the boondocks is, but anything is better than a city I guess. Boondocks 

Would you rather be blind or deaf?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Tough one, deaf I suppose.
Would you rather be smart or funny?


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

I enjoy laughing way too much to give that up. Funny

Would you rather sit through the new Twilight movie or be waterboarded?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'd probably watch the film, I hear waterboardings not so great.

Would you rather beat up a paraplegic, or kill a puppy?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

oh thats mean....uhm...oh I dunno paraplegic probably lol


Would you rather...go for a walk or go bike riding?


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Bike riding....

Would you rather go sky diving or scuba diving?


----------



## mike2 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sky diving with a parachute and 3 reserves 

Would you rather be able to fly or teleport instantly?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

teleport instantly 

Would you rather...eat an ice cream or ice lolly/pop (popsicle whatever you call it)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

either 
would you rather be hot and dumb or ugly and smart?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Ugly and smart. I would hate to be "ugly" but I REALLY would hate being dumb.

Would you rather never eat again or never sleep again?


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Never eat again...
Would you rather be narcoleptic or an insomniac ?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

insomniac

would you rather have a handshake or a hug from a friend


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Hug

Would you rather eat a foot or a hand?


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Hands, urgh. I hate smelly feet.

Would you rather have horrendously smelly feet or uncontrollable gas?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

no eyebrows. I could never use a mouse with 9 fingers.

Would you rather live in your current country or a different one?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Different one.

Those of you who have seen Avatar and District 9, would you rather be a prawn or a Na'vi?


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

That's a difficult one.... Na'avi seems better for communication, looks, intelligence, and spiritual connection, but prawn have that bi*chin' spaceship. But they never really went in depth as to their community, so I gotta say Na'avi.

Work for nothing or have nothing to work for?


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Working for nothing is just slavery  or voluntary.. how ever you look at it.. I'm a pessimist so the glass is always half empty. The latter.

Would you rather have to shout everything you said at the top of your voice, or not be able to speak and have to act out what you want by dancing it?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

haha the dancing forever is tempting...but id have to go with shouting out everything I said. 

Would you rather for the rest of your life, to be drunk or full?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Full... of booze! 

Would you rather eat a Spider or lick a Slug?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I would rather do neither  but em lick a slug...maybe...yuck

Would you rather run down the street naked or drink a pint glass of raw eggs?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

run around the street naked, but I'd have to have a smokin' bod.
Would you rather have really bad frostbite or really bad sunburn?


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

really bad sunburn

would you rather be completely free of SA or win $100,000


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

the second option. I actually don't really care for money.
would you rather have hair all over your body or have no hair all over your body your head included


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Be completely free of SA so I could EARN $100,000  [insert teaching a man to fish proverb here]

Would you play in the snow or the sand?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^hair all over my body (could always shave)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

sand. 
would you rather screw for the job or work really hard like everyone else?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Work hard like everyone else. would you?

would you rather have a Iphone or a Android phone?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

nah, i'm not that ****ty. LOL
doesn't really matter for me. i don't care for material items too much.
would you rather go to a good concert without friends or go to a crappy concert with your friends?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

The crappy concert hands down. I'd have nobody to talk about how good the other concert was.

Would you rather watch the sun rise or set?


----------



## South (Jul 11, 2010)

sunset.

red or blue


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

red

pink or purple?


----------



## South (Jul 11, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> red
> 
> pink or purple?


purple.

burger or steak


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

burger.
fried food or grilled food?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

fried (i like grilled too though)

twitter or facebook?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

facebook. i don't use twitter too much.
would you rather go to the movie theatres or rent the dvd?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

rent the dvd (more private) and then watch it with a friend 

would you rather travel the east coast united states or west coast?


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

west coast, I haven't visited as often as the east coast.

oreo cookie or the creme?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmm...cookie.

Would you rather have no fingers or no toes?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

No toes even if it meant I couldn't walk..would be devastating..but there's no way I'd be losing my fingers..they have so many uses.

Would you rather shout 'I love you' or not say anything at all?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Not say anything at all

Would you rather live in the clouds or live underwater?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

In the clouds


WYR....eat a grub or a cockroach?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Grub

Would you rather exist in your dream or in the dream of the dream version of yourself?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

you have been watching too much inception!! i would exist in my dream.
would you rather your only child was a boy or a girl?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

a boy (but would like a boy and girl)

would you rather come on a bike ride through the country with me..or stay at home reading a book?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

That sounds fun but actually, I don't know how to ride a bike (lame, I know) and you know, I don't know you and I'm really scared of strangers...so I'd have to pick the latter.

Would you rather be a balloon or a drinking glass?



Lachlan said:


> you have been watching too much inception!! i would exist in my dream.


Ahaha! Nah, I've just always had a thing for dreaming. I actually think about this stuff.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> That sounds fun but actually, I don't know how to ride a bike (lame, I know) and you know, I don't know you and I'm really scared of strangers...so I'd have to pick the latter.
> 
> Would you rather be a balloon or a drinking glass?


boohoo im not that scary..and im really friendly to strangers. Though I suppose I cant expect everybody to hang out with me..I do ask those types of questions a lot lol.

A balloon

Would you rather have a bath or a shower?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

^But you're a person so that's mostly why I'd be scared of you. 

A shower

Would you rather have pizza or lasagna?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Pizza - but it has to be home made

Sit in a room and not know the time or sit in a room knowing the time but waiting for it to pass


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

^I agree. I'm actually about to go help my sister make some homemade pizza. 

Wow, umm...sit in a room and not know the time, perhaps. Somehow I think it's more painful when you know the time.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

You didn't ask one silly


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Would you rather be deaf in a pitch black forest, or blind in a cave ?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

deaf in a pitch black forest so I wouldn't run into the cave walls.

would you rather have your neighbors play loud metal screamo music all night or gangster rap?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Gross! Can I pick neither?? NEITHER!

Would you rather be Justin Timberlake or Britney Spears?



jhanniffy said:


> You didn't ask one silly


 Sorry, haha!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Justin....but really neither

WYR climb a really long steep stairs or lick a 100 stamps...?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

long steep stairs for the exercise 

would you rather be hit on my a creeper or be forced to hit on someone who is hot?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

be hit on....I think, I've never hit on someone

be locked in a small dark room or be last in a forest?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

sure, i'd rather be the last one in a forest 

would you rather fight a dragon or a cerberus?


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Give me a bazooka and i'll finish them off all at once.

Would you rather work as a pro wrestler or MMA fighter?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Pro Wrestler because I'm waay too weak and short to get into a real fight.

Would you rather do a presentation in front of 50 strangers or 10 people you know well.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

10 people I know well

Would you rather kick me really hard in the bum..or kill a fly?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Kill a fly.

Would you rather go bungee jumping or sailing?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Sailing. I don't think anything could get me on a bungee cord.


Take a dance class or take a singing class?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Take a dance class. he

Would you rather make a home for 100 cats or 10 Great Danes?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

10 Great Danes. 

Lead the Galactic Rebellion or Make a Sandwich? (5seconds anyone?)


----------



## anxcited (Jun 11, 2010)

leading a galactic rebellion (for SAers of the future). 

Would you rather arm wrestle a muscle-bound man or woman of same size?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

woman of same size


Would you rather put an alive lobster in boiling water or wring a chicken neck?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Wring a chicken. Quicker death. I would rather have my neck broken than being boiled alive any day.


Be both genders or neither? (Weird question I know, but whatever.)


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Mmmm neither I thing

WYR listen to cows or sheep while you try to sleep


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Sheep.

WYR lose your voice or your hearing?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

voice - I don't use it to much anyway - but no more music...no no 

Mmmm WYR kiss a frog or kiss a strangers foot


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

...they seem to be equally as gross to me. XD
I'd kiss the frog-- he might turn into a prince!


Would you rather swallow a priceless coin or a family heirloom?
lol


----------



## anxcited (Jun 11, 2010)

family heirloom that is made of paper like a letter or an antique map!

Would you rather walk backwards for you entire life or get stabbed by a pin everytime you walk forward?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh wow. It depends on where I would get stabbed and how hard. Personally, I would chose walking backwards to feeling pain the rest of my life...

Would you rather sit in the front seat of the car or the back seat?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Front seat

Would you rather have Ice Cream or Yogurt?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ice cream of course!

would you rather go to th disneyland in Florida or California?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Florida, I've been to Cali and would never go back again for any reason what-so-ever.

Would you rather Stay up too late or Wake up too early?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Stay Up Too Late

Would You Rather Visit A Beach, Or A Lake?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Beach

Would you rather come face to face with a shark or a lion? Presuming you would make it out alive.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Lion hands down

WYR, sacrifice yourself for your soulmate or be saved by your soulmate sacrificing themselves for you?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Sacrifice myself for my soulmate.

Would you rather fight Freddy Krueger or Chucky the killer doll?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Chucky. I can just step on him, or put a jar over him.


Would you rather taller or shorter?


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

Shorter.

Would you rather be burned to death or frozen to death?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Frozen. It sounds less painful.

Would you rather sit in a tub full of live eels, or in a tub full of live lobsters?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

eels...at least they won't try to pinch you 

Would you rather...have long nails or short nails?


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

short, i can't stand when my nails are long.

Would you rather eat moldy bread or rotten fruit?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moldy Bread

Would you rather spend a day at the Beach or in the Mountains?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

in the mountains 
would you rather make the fries at mcdonald's for the rest of your life or have toenails that grew 3 inches a day?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I'd rather have toenails that grew 3 inches a day. I could cut them in the morning. And it would be way more preferable to making fries in McDonalds (ugh)

would you rather be in an unsatisfying relationship just for intimacy or be single for a long time?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

be single for a long time
would you rather have to say everything you think or never be able to say anything again?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

For sure say everything I think. Would probably be better of that I am now lol.
Would you rather be unknown to most, but have a few really, really good friends, or have no super close friends but be friends with everyone you know?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unknown to most, but have a few really, really good friends.

Would you rather have a pet Mogwai or a Gremlin? (from the movie Gremlins)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mogwai 

Would you rather listen to Rap or Country music?


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Country music..

Would you rather be buried alive or skinned alive? Lol man that's dark.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Buried alive.

Would you rather eat pumpkin pie or apple pie?


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Apple pie..I've never had pumpkin pie and I don't think I'd like it.

Would you rather be deaf or blind?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Deaf.

Would you rather have horns or tusks?


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Horns.

Would you rather be able to fly or turn invisible?


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Fly all the way

Anarchy, or totalitarian government?


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Anarchy. A totalitarian government seems to hold the makings of a nightmare. People would inevitably abuse the power they hold and oppress civilians. 

Would you rather have your whole of each finger nail and toe nail removed (without any anaesthetic or painkillers) or be tied naked to a boiling hot furnace?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tied naked to a boiling hot furnace

Would you rather lose all your hair or all your teeth?


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Lose all my hair and buy myself a fabulous wig! 

Would you rather give up chocolate or the internet?


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

give up chocolate...

Would you rather lick the between a fat dudes toes or lick cheese off a fat dudes unwashed fingers?


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

All God's creatures are beautiful and it wouldn't make a difference to me. I'll choose fingers just to say I made a choice. 


Would you rather

accept the Nobel Peace prize in front of an adoring worldwide audience BUT while leaving the stage you are rushed by an angry mob and beaten to death

OR

serve a life sentence in a super max prison for refusing to accept the Nobel Peace prize?


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Honestly if I had a Nobel Prize worthy accomplishment, the rest of my life would matter so much less. I'd take it. 

Would you rather be African American in the antebellum south or a woman in Afghanistan now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That's a tough one but I guess I'll go with African American in the antebellum south, at least this way I am still male. 

Would you rather shave with a broken bottle or a the lid of a rusty tin can?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Broken Bottle

Streak through your school (or anywhere really) or run into a Dunkin Donuts or Starbucks, scream really loudly and leave casually like nothing happened.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

scream really loudly and leave casually like nothing happened.

Would you rather own a yatch or a private jet?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Private jet


Would you rather be really, really obese and always have beautiful skin (no acne, psoriasis, etc)

Or

be at a really healthy weight, in really great shape, but have acne all over your body that won't go away?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

really, really obese and always have beautiful skin 

Would you rather order pizza now or chinese?


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*Chinese *

*Would you rather be on the streets with the love of your life or in a Mansion with someone who's not right for you?*


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Love of life

If you could know when you were going to die. Would you want to?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

No

Would you rather be a punk or a gangster?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Punk.

Would you rather have hair that always stays the same color but can change in style and length anytime you want it to, without you having to do anything except wish for it that way

or 

hair that always stays the same hairstyle, but can change colors anytime you want it to, without having to dye it?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The first one. lol

Would you rather live without music or movies?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Movies.


Would you rather be able to turn into any animal at all whenever you want, 

or 

be able to magically change your appearance to look just like any person in the world whenever you want?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Be able to change to any person I want. Ive always wanted to be like mystique 

Would you rather live on the beach or in the mountains?


----------



## Jitters28 (Dec 18, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> Be able to change to any person I want. Ive always wanted to be like mystique
> 
> Would you rather live on the beach or in the mountains?


The beach. If I decided otherwise I could sell the property for a pretty penny.

Would you rather walk around naked in public for a whole day or walk into a bank wearing a ski-mask and hope they don't call the cops?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Ski mask.

Would you rather have super speed or super strength?


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

Super Speed. 

Would you rather be stuck on a subway train or on a bus?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A bus.

Would you rather eat all the foods you want without gaining weight or get a lot of money for free without having a job?


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

Get a lot of money for free without having a job. 

Would you rather eat nothing but ice cream for a year or candy?


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*Candy
*
*Would you rather be with someone "normal" or someone with S.A?*


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Someone with S.A. who isn't too afraid of me.

Would you rather be forced to listen to Kidz Bop all day or forced to listen to Justin Bieber all day?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Uh...... kidz bop. Bieber is just too much. Thats a hard question tho.

Would you rather be able to fly or be invisible whenever you want?


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Definitely invisible. (Goodbye, anxiety...)

Would you rather be forced to wear coarse-grit sandpaper underwear for the rest of your life or keep your dominant hand tied behind your back?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Dominant hand tied behind my back.

Would you rather have long hair or short hair?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Long hair. You must have an obsession with hair. :b

Would you rather not be able to drive for the rest of your life or not be able to have a job for the rest of your life even though you won't have bad SA while not having a job?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not be able to have a job for the rest of my life, if it lowered my SA.

Would you rather have a snowball or water balloon fight?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowball

Would you rather live in the snow or desert?


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Snow.

Would you rather go to a UC or a State.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

N/A 

Would you rather work at a job you hate for great pay or a job you love for lower pay?


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

A job I love for lower pay. At least I'm getting paid. 

Would you rather know everything and be miserable or know nothing and be happy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

know everything and be miserable

Would you rather spend time with friends or time alone?


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Time alone! *
*Would you rather go to the moon or mars?*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ha, to the moon I guess. 

Would you rather roll in a pile of guts or puke?


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

guts, but ewwwwwwww!

would you rather have green teeth or no hair?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Green Teeth, I love my hair to much.

Would you rather hit a spider or let the spider hit you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hit the spider lol.

Would you rather Time travel forward in time or backwards?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Backwards. 

Would you rather freeze to death or burn to death?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Freeze, I can't stand the heat.

Would you rather ride a chihuahua or a cat (assuming they were capable of carrying you)


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

A cat...lol 

Would you rather be invisible for a day or read minds for a life time?


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Read minds for a life time. Assuming that I had full control over it. I'm sure it can get overwhelming being flooded with everybody's thoughts at all hours of the day. Plus sometimes I'm afraid to know what people are thinking. However, if I knew what people were thinking, there would never be any embarassing misunderstandings ever again! I'd know what people thought of me, what their intentions were, and what people like/dislike. And knowing what men wanted, I'd be the most awesome sexual partner EVER!!!

:nw<= all the men in the world

Would you rather be an amazing dancer or an amazing singer?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I feel that being an amazing singer would make me more money. I mean who is the world's most famous dancer, Michael Flatley? No one even gives a **** about him anymore.

Would you rather have an extremely huge smile or an extremely small nose?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

lol...An extremely huge smile, while hoping it complimented my face rather than make me look silly. 

Would you rather be known for writing a famous song or a famous book?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Famous Song

Would you rather own a House or a Condo/Apartment


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

A condo/apartment, so that I could move more of my family in to live closer instead of states away.

Would you rather be able to interpret any piece of music with any instrument or be able to read/write any language?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Music

Would you rather travel by Plane or Train


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Depends how far away it was... but trains are more comfortable. 

Would you rather have $1,000,000 now or $2,000,000 in 7 years?


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

$1,000,000.00 now.

Would you rather have a job that you loved that's pays little or a job that you hate that pays LOTS?


----------



## Rez (May 11, 2010)

Love with little pay.

Would you rather have glow in the dark veins or flashlights on your fingertips? No control over either, they're on 24/7.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Glow in the dark veins ...lol

Would you rather be an opera singer or a country singer?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Country Singer

Would you rather a Mac or PC


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

PC 

Would you rather have to recite the alphabet the rest of your life or your national anthem?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ha, the alphabet.

Would you rather be yourself as a quiet person who stays inside all of the time or be a fake person who is loud and outgoing?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Be hated. 

Would you rather have three legs or three arms?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Three arms :O Imagine the increase in musical ability once you get used to it

Would you rather dance or walk across hot sand?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Dance...lol

Would you rather be able to live a hundred extra years over what your life span would be *or* be able to start your life over at birth with a normal life span?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

The second one.

Would you rather drink coffee or beer?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Depends; right now I'd say coffee, though!

Would you rather make a trip to the moon or be the richest person in the world?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Richest person in the world.

Would you rather be an Elvis impersonator or a Lady Gaga impersonator?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

2nd one.

Would you rather be with someone with outer beauty or inner beauty?


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

Inner beauty.

Would you rather smack a sleeping cheetah and try to run 100 feet to safety, or attempt marital relations with a bear cub in front of its mother while they slept?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Smack a sleeping cheetah

Would you rather me ask an extremely long question or a short one?


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Short question

Would you rather go out with an ugly person you didnt like or clean bathrooms?


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd much rather clean bathrooms!! 

Would you rather have to count the spots on 10 giraffes, or count to hairs on some ones head?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

The spots on 10 giraffes...lol

Would you rather sky dive three times or swim with sharks with bait strapped around you once?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sky drive three times; really seems like a lot of fun!

Would you rather get drunk or high?


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Drunk. Drugs are bad.. mmmkay?

















Would you rather live without music or without tv?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Without TV...I'd rather be dead than without music...lol 

Would you rather be able to fly to the highest heights on earth or be able to swim to the deepest depths?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

I wanna try both

wud u rather agree with my answer or give a different reply?


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

agree

would you rather get something you always wanted to have or 10 gifts?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

something I always wanted but wait i can't remeber it lol

would u rather prefer to be shy than be outspoken


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Outspoken, which I tend to be despite my shyness. (I know it doesn't make a whole lot of sense )

Would you rather have a cold or a sprained muscle.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

A cold. Never had a sprained muscle, but I know a cold isn't thats bad (and there's no possibility it can make me walk funny.)

Would you rather be without internet or television?


----------



## Lynkz (Jan 7, 2012)

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> A cold. Never had a sprained muscle, but I know a cold isn't thats bad (and there's no possibility it can make me walk funny.)
> 
> Would you rather be without internet or television?


Television, never watch it now

Would you rather only be able to whisper or only be able to shout?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Whisper, definatley. Would attract less attention.
Would you rather lose everyone you know and everything you own, or (permanently) lose your memory of your life so far?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

the second one. i already have a really photographic memory so it wouldn't matter.
would you rather burn or freeze?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Freeze.

Would you rather be a man or a woman?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

hmm.. woman (although they say it's a man's world)

rather come across a ghost or alien?


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Alien..preferably a dancing one like in Spaceballs.










Would you rather burn your tongue or your finger?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Burn my finger.

Would you rather skip to school or dance to school?


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Burn my finger.
> 
> Would you rather skip to school or dance to school?


Skip.

Which flavor of ice cream would you prefer, toenail or eyelash?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Bike seat.


Gamelan or your mom's LAN?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heck if I know.

Peanut butter, Crunchy or Creamy?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Crunchy

Sodas: Diet, or regular?


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

diet.

would you rather hold your hand over an open flame or pour salt into a wound?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

You're rather cruel. I'd go for the salt though.

Would you rather be living in the slums of Rio de Janeiro or on Tristan da Cunha, the most isolated island in the world?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tristan da Cunha

Would you rather try Fire Walking or Sword Swallowing?


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

fire walking, definitely.
would you rather have missing limbs or extra limbs?


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

if you have extra limbs its like basically being super-human but on the other hand you will be considered a freak so....

think of all the cool stuff you could do that that extra arm!!


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Extra arm. I'd be stared at in both cases, but at least I get something extra this way. 

Would you rather have teleportation or time travel?


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

If time travel didn't screw things up like back to the future, then time travel. 

Would you rather have chopstick feet or pigs trotters for hands?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chopstick feet

Would you rather have a handshake or a hug from a friend?


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

I'd rather have a hug from a friend.

Think fast, would you rather jump out of a fast-moving vehicle or wait to get out when it crashes into a river?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wait till it crashes 

Would you rather die by snake venom or being eaten by shark ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snake venom I guess.

Would you rather have Super Strength or Super Speed?


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

That's tough, I guess strength.

Would you rather always know when someone is lying, or always get away with lying?


----------



## duckie (Apr 30, 2012)

easy choice; always know when someone is lying. the conspiracy theorist in me wants to know

would you rather have the ability to read peoples minds or have the ability to control time?


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Read peoples minds definitely
Would you rather die a virgin or starve to death ?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

I'd rather die a virgin, then I'd live longer.

Would you rather have special glasses that can see through clothes or a wristwatch that could stop/resume time with the click of a button?


----------



## JohnnyR (Apr 25, 2013)

definitely a device that could stop/resume time! If you could fed up of anything you could always just be like tired of this ,ding! aaah freedom. 

would you rather be able to swim freely through the oceans or fly at will in the sky ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Fly thro the sky since im scared of water lol  

Would u rather be born into a millionaires family, or stick with ur own family :3


----------



## Tothegrave (May 9, 2013)

My own. Money's nice, but they're not my family. 

Would you rather be born blind, or only live to be 40?


----------



## KaraNefpaja (May 7, 2013)

I'd rather be born blind.

Would you rather eat a half dollar coin or a $100 bill?


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

$100 bill

Date someone with perfect looks or perfect personality (p.s you do not feel akward around them because of there looks)


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Rich19 said:


> $100 bill
> 
> Date someone with perfect looks or perfect personality (p.s you do not feel akward around them because of there looks)


Easy, perfect personality.

Would you rather chop your own pinky off or butcher a horse with a butter knife?


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Chop my own pinky off. 

Would you rather have a kangaroo pouch on your body with a baby kangaroo inside or live inside a kangaroo's pouch?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

I'd pick having a kangaroo pouch. Living in a pouch would get boring fast.

Would you rather have a daughter that likes to spend huuuge amounts of your money on clothes and stuffed animals

or 

have a son that simply has to play loud drums next to your bedroom for 20 hours a day for a couple of years, and never flushes the toilet.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

have a daughter that spends money

would you rather get catfished by someone online or get spammed by someone online


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Spammed so I can just block them.

Would your rather be kicked in the nuts by a hydraulic foot or have them run over with a steamroller?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

Hydraulic feet.

Would you rather get married to Zooey Deschanel WITH glasses or some ugly *****?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Zooey is überhot with or without glasses.

Would you rather live forever in misery than just live one more day in total happiness and ecstasy?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

live foreverrrrrrr!!! Im like MJ I never wna grow olddddd ^_^









Would u rather live till ur 120 (but not able to go to the toilet by urself etc) Or die at 95 fully functional ^_^


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Hmm, that's the easiest question I've gotten so far. 95 definitely, and even that is waaaaay too long.

Would you rather be tortured by this;

Judas Cradle;










or this;

Fire Wheel?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

oooo the wheel looks fun (only if it goes alway around each time tho) + u get a cloth to cover up ur nudey rudeys in the 2nd one!! woo lol. 
So id say 2nd :yes

Who for president? Bush - or burlesconi (italian)


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Bush cos the other one is giving out parking tickets and that's mean.
Would you rather be God for a day or Satan for a week ?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

God > Satan

Would you rather be confined to a radiator for a week or be stuck in a jacuzzi with several sweaty older men with major incontinence problems for one day?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmmm I always wanted to go in a jacuzzi but I think i'd go with the radiator xD 

Would u rather be the Queen/King of England OR President of Russia ^_^ (AND WHY!!)


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Russia. More power.

Would you rather put your hand under a lawnmower or get your left leg smushed between two big boulders?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

(HEY) the queen is head of I think 14 commonwealth nations! thats more power than Russia kthxbai 

And i'd rather get my leg mushed between 2 boulders xD I dont rly need legs but I need my hands to type withhhhhhh!!! ^_^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Would you rather eat a Spider or lick a Slug?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ops I forgot to ask 1 my bad lol 

And rather lick a slug. Spiders are scary :afr

Would u rather live for another 30 years as a billionaire and then instantly die. Or live ur whole natural life with ur normal wealth ^^


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

dont really care as long as im not lonely

would you rather eat burnt popcorn or cold french fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold french fries.

Would you rather take an orange juice bubble bath or a soda pop shower?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Asian.

Would you rather drink 100 year old eggnog or boiling water?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Hmm the eggnog and see what happens. Boiling water you're automatically ****ed.

Would you rather have sex everyday or receive $100 for doing nothing everyday (you can't use the money to buy sex :b)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'll say, sex everyday 

Would you rather say something you wish you hadn't or not say something you wish you had?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Not say something I wish I had.

Spicy or Savory?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Savory.

Would you rather have music of your choice quietly playing in your head for the rest of your life or never be able to listen to music again?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

As much as I love music I would have to choose never being able to listen to it again 

Would you rather have a big family or never have one but travel the world with your partner?


----------



## PandaPenguin (Apr 2, 2014)

That's easy. Of course I would rather be a pioneer with a small group settling an outpost on a rugged distant alien planet. Duh.

Would you rather date an asian or a african-american?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

That's a tough one but an Asian...I think.

Would you rather pay 2 million dollars to get to spend 10 days in space, or to rent any island in the world for 10 days?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Well if I was a billionaire i'd buy my own island but I wouldn't pay 2m for 10 days thats a waste  I dont like unnessesery risks tho so I wouldn't go in space so i'll go with the island  

Disneyworld or history tour around the world


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

History tour around the world sounds pretty exciting!

Would you rather eat a cactus or a 100 dollar bill?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

First one.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Would you rather hear things or have hallucinations?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hallucinations! Would be interesting unless I completely lost it and had nightmarish ones that I couldn't tell were unreal 

Would you rather eat something very sour or eat something very hot?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Something very sour, sour's not too bad for me 

Would you rather glue your hands together or stick your tongue on a metal pole when it's so cold that it gets stuck there?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Agreed on the sour.

I would rather have my hands glued together. I'd probably be able to move around and be in a less awkward position.

Would you rather have a pet snapping turtle or a pet vulture?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Snapping turtle, they're kinda cute 

Would you rather have the ability to freeze time or go back in time?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Freeze time I think

Would you rather have a broken leg or a broken arm?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Broken arm probably. I want to be able to walk.

Would you rather be half an hour late, or 2 hours too early for school/work?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Be two hours early for work. I become paranoid when I'm late even though nothing is going to happen.

Would you rather swim with the fishes or fly with the birds?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Swim with the fish  would be fun and I could find neat stones underwater. I'd pick the other if heights didn't make me nervous.

Would you rather walk 5 miles in the rain without a raincoat on a just right temperature day or walk 5 miles in a desert in extreme heat?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'll take the rain even though I hate getting wet I'd still prefer it over passing out :b

Would you rather never be able to use the internet again or never be able to take pictures?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Never be able to take pictures. I'd go crazy without internet 

Would you rather remember everything you see or hear forever, or have the ability to forget anything at will?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

definitely forget anything at will :yes

Would u rather dinosaurs were still alive or cavemen


----------



## carclub36 (Apr 20, 2014)

Both would be scary but cavemen

Would you rather have speaking skills like Barack Obama or Einstein's brain


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Dam I guess legs aslong as fingers that way it wont affect my typing / gaming skills ^^ 

Would u rather own a castle or a small island with a small house?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Island any day 

Would you rather eat human or die starving


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Rather eat a dead human but pretty sure I couldn't kill 1 lol unless they were trying to eat me then fair enough I be doin kung fuuuu

Would u rather have a Turkey as a pet or an Ostrich


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

A pet Ostrich. So that I can sit on it :b I would very much like to touch one and cuddle it^^

Would you rather serve others or be served?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Be served most of the time. But I like to serve others too.

Would you rather have any 3 wishes, each of which would make you 3 years older after they are granted, or just 1 wish with no side effects? (you can't wish for more wishes or use the wishes to affect your age)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

3 wishes  

my wishes would be 
have $10b in my bank account
Make my dog stay alive until the same day I die 
Make me invincible so I cant get any diseases or get shot or anything until I die of old age :yes

Would u rather own BurgerKing or Mcdonalds


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mcdonalds because I like their breakfast better and because I'd own a more powerful company.

Would you rather mow the lawn or weed a garden if they took the same amount of time?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Mow the lawn. BzzzzzzzzZzzzzzzzz. 

Weeds hurt my hands. 

Eat dirt or bite dust?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Bite dust.

Step on a lego piece or a cactus?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lego. Think it would hurt more at first but some cacti have hairs that stay in you  annoying to get out

Wash windows or clean the bathroom?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

Clean the bathroom.

Learn Hungarian or Latin?


----------



## cookieholic mell (Dec 10, 2013)

Latin~
Would you rather let the entire nation of France drop dead tomorrow or save them by killing your neighbor who has only one day to live~?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

In theory I'll say I'd kill my neighbour. But I don't know how well that'd work out in practice.

Would you rather foresee every accident, or not know about them until after they've happened?


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd rather know after they happened. No one should be able to see the future. Messing with the space-time continuum, changes fate, changes lives and no one should have that power even if they'd use it for good. 

Would you rather have to sing to communicate for the rest of your life or not be able to speak at all? (And don't say you'd live the rest of your life using a talking robot to navigate the outside world for you. I know it's tempting with SA, but give something more legitimate than that!)


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I'd rather communicate by singing, it'd be like living in a musical 

Would you rather buy something that you don't, and will never need, and that will cost you half of all your money, 
or 
buy something you want but can't afford so you'll have to pay for it for 10 years (half of all your money each year)?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd buy something I dont need. I do that alot anyway :lol 

Would u rather walk like a chicken or waddle like a duck?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Waddle like a duck.










Would you rather wear 3 sweaters, 2 long pants, wool socks, woolly gloves and a woolly hat on a hot (68 degrees Fahrenheit) day, or wear nothing on a cold (-4 degrees Fahrenheit) day?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Wear nothing and hide under my duvet ^^

Would u rather own a pegasis or unicorn?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

Unicorn.

would you rather run a marathon or read War and Peace?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Read war and peace. I might not weigh much but I dont have much stamini since I dont exercise lol 

Would u rather work 4 months none stop except sleep and food. and get paid 12 months wages. 
Or work normal work hours for 12 months and get same wages


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

work for 12 months and get same wages.

would you rather fight with batman or deathstroke?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Batman.

Would you rather be able to always predict the weather correctly or have the ability to change the weather for 6 hours every day?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

have the ability to change the weather!

would you rather be a vampire or a werewolf?


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Werewolf. I could save people's lives by physically restraining myself once per month instead of saving people's lives by being thirsty for eternity.

Would you rather sit on a giant cactus for 30 seconds or take a piggy back ride on a sweaty man's back?


----------



## Nanuki (Dec 1, 2013)

.


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

piggy back ride on a sweaty man's back. (and when I say 'man' I mean someone like JDepp, Brad Pitt, Chris Hemsworth, Theo James... you catch my drift xD)

oops. too late. hands.

would you rather visit Chernobyl or South Sudan?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Chernobyl cuz..yeah.. 

Stay for a day alone in desert or jungle?


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

Jungle!

Would you rather get attacked by a shark or a bear?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

If it's on land, definitely a shark.

Would you rather be an unfunny comedian or a blundering detective?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

The blundering detective - aka Pink Panther.

Rather be an incompetent surgeon or a life-long virgin ?


----------



## Marley123 (Apr 11, 2014)

Incompetent surgeon (selfish isn't it)

Would you rather be trapped for an hour in a box with hundreds of the deadliest spiders or eat cockroaches for dinner for a week


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Eat cockroaches, because I don't think that can kill you 

Would you rather be deaf or hear everything 5 times louder than you normally do?


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

Louder. I could wear ear plugs or something. If that is not an option then deaf. 

Would you rather it was always day or always night?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Always day 

Would you rather get a paper cut or a charley horse?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh god, papercut any day.

Would you rather have penises for fingers or vaginas for ears?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Penises for fingers... Fun times to be had...

Would you rather have a peanut butter & jelly sandwich or a turkey sandwich?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Peanut butter jelly sandwich


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

turkey sandwich

would you rather eat a hotdog or a hamburger?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Burger.

Would you rather be a werewolf, a vampire, or a human descended from angels that slays demons? [can you guess what I've been reading...]


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

a Shadow Hunter! *-*

would you rather live in Germany or Canada?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

[Haha, correct!]

Canada.

Would you rather have cold, uncaring parents, or be an orphan?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

orphan

WOuld you rather be an animal that lives underwater or earth?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Underwater. I'd be a kraken.

Would you rather not eat for a day and get $100, or not speak a word to anyone for a week and get $500?


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Not speak to anyone for a week. I'd probably do it for a fiver tbh  

Would you rather; 

Sneeze chilli powder for a week

or

Sweat rotten fish for a week (no deodorant allowed)


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

sneeze chilli powder.

would you rather have an arranged marriage with a rich spouse or a marriage for love with a poor one?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Marriage for love.

Would you rather be deserted on an island or on an island made of dessert?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

island made of dessert! 

would you rather have blue or purple hair?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Purple xD why not, so fetch.



Would you rather travel to a historical site,or somewhere with a view?


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

stonehenge
would you rather be harry potter or luke skywalker


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Harry Potter, I want magic powers! 

Would you rather stand on one foot for 8 hours or on both feet for 10 hours?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Forget 8 hours, I don't think you could stand on one leg for 8 minutes. For some reason if you close your eyes it's incredibly difficult; try it?

What would you prefer, to write a novel that was ignored until you died and was then regarded as a great classic of literature, or write something so terrible that everyone considered it "so bad it was good", and though it made you a laughing stock, it also made you incredibly rich?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh god, I'm a writer, think about this all the damn time. Definitely a great classic of literature and die in obscurity. Or maybe a bit of both if I'm lucky.

Would you rather find out if there is life on other planets, or if god exists?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Life on other planets, if I did find god there'll be more skeptics, naa.



Stay a lone in an eerie abandon hospital over night or touch a have a tarantula on your back for 20 min?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Stay alone in an eerie abandon hospital over night. I would perform surgery on everybody who stepped into the hospital after midnight >v< hehe

Would you rather sleep hugging a hen or a rabbit?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

A rabbit :3

Would you rather wear the same clothes for a year without washing them or not wash your hair for 2 months?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The clothes I think :stu I can't stand having oily hair!

Would you rather go on The Amazing Race or Big Brother?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

The Amazing Race; less drama, more action 

Would you rather wear a fancy dress/suit to school/work every day, or sweatpants and a t-shirt to every major event (graduations, weddings, funerals etc.) you go to?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Fancy Dress/Suit to work :b Its my wish to dress up like a Goth Lolita to work..Hehe

Would you rather slip and fall on a banana peel or trip and fall down a staircase?


----------



## Angelfire (Oct 14, 2013)

Banana peel. That would be super funny :lol

Would you rather kiss your crush and your mum dies... or french kiss your mum and your crush dies?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't have a crush, so I guess I'm not kissing anyone and my mom is staying alive, thank you.

would you rather own a castle in Scotland or a mansion in Malibu?


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

Neither of those.

Would you rather have soft nightmares or empty dreams?


----------



## Angelfire (Oct 14, 2013)

donzen said:


> Neither of those.
> 
> Would you rather have soft nightmares or empty dreams?


Soft nightmares... I think. More excitement 

Would you rather be double your weight or half your height?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Double my weight, I can do it again lol.



Would you rather not hear from one ear, or not see from one eye?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Not see from one eye. As much as I'd hate that, only hearing from one ear you only hear half of the music.

Would you rather have people watching your life as you live it (a la The Truman Show), or be forced to watch someone else's life, every day for 5 hours, until the day you die?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Be forced to watch someone else's life.

Would you rather be reincarnated as a punching bag or a toilet brush?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Punching bag D: nooooooo



Woud you rather eat a whole can of peanut butter or jelly?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Jelly.

Would you rather kiss a dog or a cat?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

a dog a thousand times.

would you rather be 17 again or be 30 right now?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Probably be 30 :stu 

Would you rather buy cookies or bake them yourself?


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

Buy - I can cook but I can't bake 


Would you rather attend a party you can't escape for five hours or be forced to listen to a disturbingly detailed account of how you were conceived?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

The party seems lesser of the 2 evils 

Would you rather be invisible or be able to walk through anything?


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm already invisible as I am so I'll take the latter. 

Would you rather live on an island by yourself or join a group of people specifically made to hate you?


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

Eww, probably the island, so long as it was nothing like Castaway.


If there were no physical consequences, would you rather swim at the bottom of the ocean or walk on the moon?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Walk on the moon, sounds fun

Would you rather get stung by a bee or have a spider crawl on you in your sleep?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Stung by a bee,that'd be over quicker.

Would you rather have a star named after you or a mountain with your face carved on it?


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

Just a star named after me is enough. Plus, I'm ugly so yea. 

Would you rather set fire to the rain or catch a grenade for the love of your life?


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

Set fire to the rain, I don't have anyone to catch a grenade for


Would you rather swim in an ocean of Nutella or live in a gingerbread house?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Live in a Gingerbread House. Reminds me of hansel & gretel ^_^ Maybe a gingerbread house covered with nutella...hehe

Would you rather, on a cold lonely night, gaze at the moon or gaze at the stars?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Gaze at the stars like in those cheesy movies. 



Would you rather get a new phone or new laptop?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

that's a tough one, but since I just got myself a new HD... a new phone. although mine works. and I like it.

would you rather have fit arms or legs?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Arms probably if we're talking about muscle 

Would you rather be able to read peoples minds or be able to fly?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Definitely be able to fly, I don't want to know what people think (about me especially).

Would you rather look directly into the sun without sunglasses for 10 minutes, or keep your hand on a hot light bulb for 10 minutes?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Both sound painful!! but I guess the first one.

Would you rather get attacked by a shark or a bear?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

A bear, easier to poke it in the eyes or run from it than a shark. 

Would you rather fall into a cactus or a giant spiders web?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Cactus, I don't want to get eaten :afr

Would you rather be slow as a sloth or small as a flea?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

slow as a sloth.

WYR meet Gandhi or Mandela?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Neither, I wouldn't like to shake hands with a corpse. 

Would you rather be intelligent and lonely or stupid and loved?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm already (relatively) intelligent and (very) lonely, so I guess I'll try the other one for a day xD

WYR go to med or law school?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Med school.

Would you rather have insomnia or narcholepsy?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'll take insomnia any day!

Would you rather step in a mouse trap or have a mouse fall on your head?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I'd have a little mouse fall on my head. Then we'd become friends and would travel the world together having adventures wherever we went.

If you had to, would you marry someone you've seen but never spoke to, or spoke to but never seen?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Second one, if I learnt what would happen I wouldn't be able to live the moment anymore. Never been interested in learning my fortune. 

Would you rather be in a Gogh or Klimt painting?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Gogh!

Would you rather live in a supermarket or live in your house and not be able to go to the supermarket for 6 months?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

WYR being attacked by a pack of kittens or having a panda hug you?

Edit: forgot to answer, I would prefer living in my house!


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Sweet as being hugged by a panda is, I'd rather be attacked by a pack of kittens.

Would you rather murder or be murdered?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Murder (You'd do just nicely! )

Would you rather spend time with friends or time alone?


----------



## MidnightBlink (Jun 16, 2014)

I'd rather be murdered because I don't know if I have the heart to take the life of someone else .-. 


Would you rather drink a bottle filled with mustard or teaspoon of REALLY SPICY hot sauce?


----------



## MidnightBlink (Jun 16, 2014)

Ah darn, I replied like a minute after the guy above me so I'll just do his. I'd rather be alone. 

Just do the question I put in my last post >.<


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I would have the teaspoon of really hot spicy sauce.

Would you rather answer this question or not answer this question?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

As you see, I'd rather answer it 

Would you rather fall 5 meters (~16 feet) on hard concrete, or fall 15 meters (~49 feet) on a thick mattress?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll try the thick mattress. 

Would you rather spend time with friends or time alone?


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Friends

Would your rather be stranded on the ocean or be stranded in the dessert.?


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

That's a tough one. I suppose I'd rather be stranded in the ocean. 

Would you rather eat a spoonful of pepper or salt?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spoonful of salt.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Would you rather be at a river or a lake?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

River

Would you rather eat a ghost pepper or eat a live spider?


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

TumblrAddict said:


> or eat a live spider?


I read that as 'lave spider' 

Eat a live spider

Would you rather have a snowy Christmas or Christmas on the beach?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Xmas on the beach

Classic Rock Music or New Wave?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Rock

Would you rather kill everything on earth or make all suffering twice as potent?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not really sure, but I'll go with twice as potent

Would you rather run across some red hot coals or dunk your whole body in an icy lake?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Icy lake; I'm from Canada, wouldn't be the first time 

Would you rather eat a cactus or the hottest peppers in the world?


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

hottest pepers in the world of course.

would you rather have sex with someone hot in a stadium with +100 000 attendees or eat a wooden door? (you would have 2 years to eat the door)


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Honestly, I'd do both... seriously.

Would you rather eat your least favourite vegetable everyday, or be spoon fed for the rest of your life?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Bump


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I guess least favorite vegetable

Would you rather only be able to eat habanero peppers for the rest of your life or always feel cold and nothing can make you feel warm?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I love spices.

Would rather date me or the user above me?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Why not both. No sex tho, kk?

Would you rather cut and shave a homeless mans hair, or sing to him in public.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sing to him, though I doubt they'd prefer either lol. 

Would you rather live without music or without tv?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Without music

Would you rather have fingers for teeth or teeth for fingers


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Fingers for teeth

Would you rather swim in crocodile filled waters or be lost in a cave(you have a light)?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

crocodiles, have you SEEN the bugs that live in caves?!


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

smeeble said:


> crocodiles, have you SEEN the bugs that live in caves?!


Have you SEEN the crocodiles in the water?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

No new question was asked? 

You've been reincarnated, but you realize you're not in a brand new body. Instead, you're in the body of someone from the past. Would you rather be: Your mother, getting ready to give birth to you OR Hitler?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Well, tough question... Will I be myself after the birth of ME? if so, my mom. If not, I'll pick Hitler. The 30's was a great decade!

Forget your wedding anniversary, or forgot you had kids to watch for the last 12 hours. (if you don't have one/any, just act like you do)


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

forget wedding anniversary

having to throw up every 3 hours or having no sense of taste?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No taste.


Having only 9 fingers or only 9 toes?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

only 9 toes

would you rather be launched into the deep ocean or deep space?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep space (at least that way I'd be off this rock )

Would you rather come across a ghost or an alien?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

alien!!!

Would you rather have blue or green skin?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I like blue, but I think green skin would be cooler.

Would you rather have long hair, or short hair?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Long

Would you rather be stung by a sting ray or step on a sea urchin?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Stung

Would you rather read a book or watch a movie


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Read a book

Would you rather have a unpluckable unibrow or unclipable 2 inch yellow nails?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Unibrow since I can move my eyebrows... it'll only add coolness to it.

Would you rather work or go to school?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Work. (School doesn't pay the bills)


Would you rather have to wear a Speedo in Times Square or go nude on the beach?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nude on the beach. I've been interested in nude beaches lol

Would you rather catch ebola, or have 1,000 other kids in a 1st world country catch ebola


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Me

Would you rather have all the puppies in the world die or all the bees in the world die?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I remember Einstein saying something very important if all the bees died... so, I hate to say it... *puppies* :crying:

Would you rather be deaf, or blind


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

deaf ( fun fact: i used to call it death when i was little) not that anyone cares but yeeeaaa

would you rather have a gigantic (lets say 3 inch diameter) unbelievably hairy mole on your forehead? or have your two pinky fingers missing (no laser mole removal and no bionic fingers)

p.s. im not weird at all


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

i suck at life said:


> deaf ( fun fact: i used to call it death when i was little) not that anyone cares but yeeeaaa
> 
> would you rather have a gigantic (lets say 3 inch diameter) unbelievably hairy mole on your forehead? or have your two pinky fingers missing (no laser mole removal and no bionic fingers)
> 
> p.s. im not weird at all


I think I used to call it death too.

I'd rather have 2 missing pinkies

We're all weird :/

Would you rather have supervision, or superhearing?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Supervision


Would you rather be waterboarded or forced to french kiss Rosie O'Donnell for one hour?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Waterboarding is my favourite method of torture. Obviously in movies... not like I've done it before. 

Oh yeah, back the the question... since I don't really know what's wrong with Rosie O'Donnell, and she's not necessarily that bad looking? I would go for the kissing.

Would you rather find 10 million dollars, or find true love.


----------



## dusknoir99 (Mar 7, 2016)

Easily true love since I'm gonna be way rich in the future lol.

Fight John Cena or transform into a squid?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Fight John Cena

Would you rather see a ghost, or volunteer at homeless shelters for the rest of your life.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Volunteer at homeless shelter, I can just drop off a can of soup and leave, right?

Would you rather sit on a three inch nail or punch a pile of broken glass?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Punch the glass



WYR eat a cricket or a worm?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Cricket

Would you rather small talk with a stranger, or argue with a family member you hate being around?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Small talk with stranger, uncomfortable, but less likely to get beat up

Look exactly like emperor palpatine, but have no powers or have boobs that sag down to your waist


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Wow, um.

I guess emperor palpatine... people would probably just think I'm a hardcore roleplayer 

Would you rather wear and aluminum foil hat, or aluminum foil socks... all the time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aluminum foil hat, the socks would bother me more. 

Would you rather have Super Strength or Super Speed?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Super speed

Would you rather always be itchy or always hear a ringing noise?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Itchy


WYR ride a ferris wheel until you vomit or jump off a 50-story building?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Ferris wheel until I vomit

Would you rather never be able to get a hair cut again or never be able to brush your teeth again?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Am I allowed to floss/mouthwash? if not... I'd rather have no hair cut. I am addicted to cleaning my teeth lol.

WYR go to an AA meeting (even if you aren't an alcoholic) or motivational speaker seminar?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

AA meeting, they usually have free snacks!

Would you rather have your clothes always be slightly damp or never be able to wear a jacket or sweater, no matter how cold it is?


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Clothes always slightly damp.

Would you rather have down syndrome or have been aborted?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

aborted

Would you rather go forward or back in time?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Back, it'd be a tough choice tho. I just want to see stuff in the past, not even change anything.

WYR go to a funeral or a job interview


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Funeral, who the hell wants to work? 

Would you rather have three legs or three arms?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Three legs... 



WYR have to sit in a corner for hours or watch Hippos mate?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Honestly, I'd do both. Hell I'd even sit in a corner for hours watching hippo's mate..... oh lord I just realised how bad this must sound.

WYR wear a seat belt or not?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Wear it.



WYR run a marathon or swim 5 miles?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Swim

WYR break your arm (dominant arm), or break your foot


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Foot



WYR vomit or have diarrhea ?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Vomit, I actually like puking :|

WYR sneeze or hiccup all day?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

sneeze

Would you rather never eat anything with salt with it or never eat anything with sugar with it?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Salt


Would ya rather live on the moon or live on Mars?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Mars

Would you rather swim with a crocodile or a bull shark?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Croc

WYR spend time with your dying grandparent, or have fun with your significant other (if you don't have one, just pretend you do  )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dying grandparent

Would you rather eat a Spider or lick a Slug?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Eat the spider

Would you rather have 10 million dollars, or take a bullet (not necessarily die) for a complete stranger.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

$10 million



WYR own a Ford or a Chevy?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Chevy all the way, tho I have a Ford right now, lol.

WYR make out with a 90 year old, or work as the mouse at chucky cheeses?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Mouse. At least I'd be wearing a costume and no one would know who I am.


WYR camp in a tent or sleep out under the stars?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Well, actually those 2 things seem like they'd go together. I guess in a tent to stop some of the bugs lol

WYR be a reality star, or fight for your country.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Reality star

Wyr give up chocolate or soda?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Soda, I hate soda..

Would you rather be bitten be a alligator snapping turtle or a rattlesnake?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

If I survive? Alligator, it'd be a much cooler story to tell.

Would you rather star on Dr. Phil (meaning you have some type of problem that needs to be fixed, asap) or be chased by the paparazzi all the time.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Paparazzi


WYR have a large bird poop on your head or have to clean up your neighbor's dog's poop?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Bird poop, I got a small bird and he poops on me, so I could probably deal with it

Would you rather smell like cat **** or fish?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Fish

WYR work on your garden, or cut the grass in 115 degree weather


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Cut the grass cus we don't have any haha  

Would you rather be a billionaire and live alone or be poor and have a loving family? #Deep


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Sigh, the poor and family one.

Would you rather get tons of girls every month, or keep 1 girl for the rest of your life?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

do I have to choose 1? I don't like girls haha xD I guess being stuck with 1 is cool she can do my hair an stuff  

Would u rather have no phone or internet for a year and be free. Or spend 1 month in prison


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Well, if you're into men, just substitute the word girls for the men. I'm usually not biased and say both, some reason I didn't that time /shrug

No phone/internet

WYR be in the back of a cop car, or the back of an ambulance?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Cop car, ambulances are expensive 

Would you rather have to pick your nose everyday and eat it or let people cough on you before talking to them


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Pick your nose

WYR over eat, or under eat.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under eat

Would you rather swim with the fishes or fly with the birds?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Fly with the birds 

Would you rather be immortal and live alone or have lots of friends and whatever but die in 10 years?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Being immortal I guess, enemies are good enough imo.

WYR live in a small *** apartment or a decent place in the ghetto


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

smeeble said:


> Cop car, ambulances are expensive


You have to pay to go in an Ambulance in America? :O

Probably a small apartment  Easy to clean and don't rly need a big place anyway 

Would you rather live till 120 but be unable to wash yourself and stuff once you reach 110, or die very healthy at 60.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

FunkyMonkey said:


> You have to pay to go in an Ambulance in America? :O


I *think* you get charged extra on the medical bill for the ambulance ride, so kinda, yes.

Will I live happy tho? Then 60.

WYR go with a friend to a concert that plays a particular type of music you hate, or bring a friend to a concert plays a type of music they hate?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh right >.< And here in England all medical stuff is free pretty much lol 

Go to one that I hate because I never rly invite my friend to places she just invites me haha.

Would u rather cats were extinct or dogs? >: )


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

*dogs*

Would you rather become a strict carnivore or vegan?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Carnivore

[Most health insurance will pick up the ambulance bills. Auto insurance will pay it if you're in a car wreck.]

WYR fly cross country or drive?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I believe driving would be better for the sake of having memories, but I personally want to be a pilot, or at least learn how to drive a helicopter/airplane.

WYR use a screw driver, or a power drill?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Power drill less effort  

What you rather have your leg broken or your heart?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

In a serious relationship, I'd break both my legs without thinking twice.

I was in a confused relationship last year and it sorta broke my heart I guess you could say. I don't really care anymore.

Would you rather have no fingers, or no feet?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

No feet because you can probably get rly good artifical ones these days and since you'd have shoes over the top nobody would know except a dodgy walk. With no fingers everybody would know and you wouldn't be able to play computer games ^_^ 

Would you rather be a tree that lives 100's of years but did nothing. Or a bee that had a short life span but could fly everywhere


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

a tree

would you rather be a coroner or a CSI agent


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

coroner

Would you rather punch a bullet ant nest or a japanese giant hornet hive?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Bullet ant

WYR be sick, or go to work


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Go to work, I almost never get sick and when I do it's really bad...

Would you rather have naturally perfect hair or have luscious lips :kiss:


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

hair

WYR wear a raggedy pair of underwear or go commando


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raggedy pair of underwear. 

Would you rather mow the lawn or Weed a garden if they took the same amount of time?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Weed the garden (I just spray weed killer on them)


WYR eat a stale pizza or a stale burrito?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Pizza

WYR have a beard, or no beard... or girls, hair on legs, or no hair?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No beard

Would you rather work as a Pro wrestler or MMA fighter?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Tough to answer, probably MMA.

Would you rather get a raise, or work more hours and keep your current pay.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Raise.


WYR eat dirt or yellow snow?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Dirt

WYR have to work with the person you most hate, or work with a person you love with all your heart, but know you'll never have a chance?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Person I love. 

Would you rather be a vampire or a werewolf?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Vampire, less effort, lol.

WYR be a dog, or a cat?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cat 

Would you rather take a dance class or take a singing class?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Dance

Would you rather wear socks and sandals or no socks and shoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No socks and shoes

Would you rather people tell you honestly how they feel about you or tell you little white lies?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

how they honesty feels about me so I could fix some things about myself I guess

Would you rather lick a toad or a slug?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Toad... i've done it before 

Would you rather ride a bus, or ride a taxi?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

bus, I've always been scared of getting kidnapped while in a taxi lol

Would you rather wear the same pair of dirty underwear for the rest of your life (not able to wash it or go commando) or never be able to brush your teeth again


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm "addicted" to brushing my teeth... but I believe I can live with just mouthwash and floss.

Would you rather go to the dentist, or the doctors


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

dentists, I need to go tbh

Would you rather have a tapeworm or have bloat fly larvae


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Ew! I don't really know the side effects, but Tapeworms sound less disgusting

WYR be 4'6" or 7 feet tall?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7 feet tall I guess, though neither sounds all that desirable to me lol. 

Lead the Galactic Rebellion or Make a Sandwich?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Lead the galactic rebellion, I'm trying to cut back on the carbs 

Would you rather swim with leeches (giant amazon leeches) or piranhas?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I'd rather drown.

Eat fish food, or dog bacon?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Fish food



WYR go fishing or hunting?


----------



## TwoCathedrals (May 8, 2016)

fishing

Would you rather go to a party where you won't know anyone, or stay at home alone?


----------



## Elllie (Apr 30, 2016)

Stay at home alone definitely

Would you rather have 4 arms (2nd pair where legs should be and including hands for feet) or 4 legs (Again 2nd pair where arms should be including feet for hands)


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

4 arms.

Would you rather travel to North Korea or Syria?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

syria

Would you rather have teeth instead of fingernails or finger nails instead of teeth


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Teeth instead of fingernails

Live in Canada or UK


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

canada

Would you rather fight a alligator or fight a chimpanzee


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Gator

WYR live on your own, or with your parents (that don't make you pay for anything) for the rest of your life?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My parents. I never really grew up anyway. 

Would you rather live in Germany or Canada?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Canada..WYR Clean a sewer or a hoarders house?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Sewer

WYR have really stinky feet, or just moderately bad breath for the rest of your life?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

bad breath

Would you rather always wear no pants or always wear no shirt


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no shirt. It gets cold here sometimes.

WYR go spelunking or float in a hot air balloon?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Balloon.



WYR have soup or salad?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Soup lol

WYR you rather be loeveable or lovable? (jk)


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Do what?

WYR cry all day, or puke all day


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Cry all day

Would you rather be kicked in the face for 5 minutes or punched in the face for 10 minutes?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Punched

WYR re-live your worst year again, or have the body of an 90 year old for 6 months


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Body of a 90 year old, I'll just eat prunes and sleep all day

Would you rather have acne or yellow teeth?


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Yellow teeth. I don't do smiles anyway so I'm set.

Would you rather be a forever alone type but very succesful in some exciting artistic endeavour; or settle down, you know, the whole white picket fence package with companionship for life and.. basically that's it


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

The family and picket fence

WYR Laugh at someones problems, or have those problems they are having?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Laugh at someone else's problems, everyone does it anyway

Would you rather have to pass a kidney stone once a year or have menstrual cycles for the rest of your life?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Menstrual cycles... I heard kidney stones were like peeing razorblades

WYR go to the moon, or have you dream job that doesn't pay very much


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Moon.



WYR have to listen to Celine Dion for 24 hours straight or be stuck in an elevator with a flatulent person?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Honestly, the Celine Dion wouldn't be too bad (I think?) but the flatulent person choice sounds like a great story to tell; so I'll pick the elevator!

WYR meet your favourite athlete, or favourite hollywood celebrity?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

favorite athlete.

Would you rather eat snails or frog's legs?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Frog legs

WYR be a movie star, or a professional athlete?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Movie star yo

Would you rather be alone forever or have fake friends?


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

What's the difference? Alone forever then, I s'pose. Though I'd grind myself into the dust fighting that label/situation.

Have a million USD/EUR/Quid/... or have a single portion of unconditional love?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Unconditional love

Would you rather a special skill of reading peoples minds or being invisible?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Be invisible!

Would you rather have everything you eat taste like earwax or have everything smell like sh*t?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

EWww..... earwax, I guess 

WYR have someone drive you around for live, or drive yourself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drive myself

Would you rather have horns or tusks?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

tusks

WYR eat chocolate or gummy bears/worms?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

*CHOCOLATE!!!*










WYR go water skiing or snow skiing?


----------



## MusicDays8 (Apr 25, 2016)

Snow skiing. I have tried it once before and it was fun. 

Would you rather have French fries or cookies?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Snow skiing is lots of fun

Meh, it depends on the day, really. I'd rather have cookies at night, yet the fries during the day. I really can't give a solid answer.

WYR wear heavy pants on a super hot day, or shorts on a cold day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heavy pants on a super hot day

Would you rather have a Wedgie or a Charlie horse?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

If the wedgie is a thing and not something you can just pick and be done with - I'll take the charlie horse

Watch a movie at the theatres or at home?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies at home. We hermits like it that way. 

Would you rather have Green or Purple hair?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Purple.

Would you rather drink Dr. Pepper or Mr. Pibb?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Dr. Pepper.



WYR watch reruns of The View for 24 hours straight or be waterboarded for 15 seconds?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waterboarded..WYR be in prison or in an asylum?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Prison - I think I would do well.

WYR have an office job, or be a construction worker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Office job 

Would you rather have Super Strength or Super Speed?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Strength

Would you rather have unlimited movie theatre tickets, or unlimited sporting event tickets?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sports!


WYR be ugly and rich or good looking and poor?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Either would be fine, but ugly and rich sounds better right now

WYR have a car with no ac and broken windows (can't roll them down) or a house with no ac for 2 of the hottest weeks of summer.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Car, I never go anywhere anyway. 

Would you rather take an orange juice bubble bath or a soda pop shower?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Orange juice bath



WYR have to eat a grasshopper or a grub?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

hmm, grasshopper I guess

WYR watch barney for a whole day, or be dressed up as barney around kids all day.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watch barney for a whole day

Would you rather try sword swallowing or fire walking?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

fire walking

WYR clean the bathroom or someone elses room?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Someone else's room

Would u rather eat frozen pizza or burn't popcorn?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Both sound good to me 

WYR have a sore back, or sore legs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sore Legs..WYR have a tree house or an underground room?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Ughhhh... for weather reasons, I'd rather have the underground room here. Treehouse in Canada.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Would you rather swim at the bottom of the ocean or walk on the moon?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Walk on the moon.


WYR have your toes crushed in a vice or run over by a semi?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I cringe at the thoughts, lol. Vice, I guess.

WYR be a policeman, or a fire fighter?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Policewoman 
WYR have pizza or sushi for dinner?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Pizza every time.


WYR have a Whopper or a Big Mac?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I think a Whopper. Big Mac has too many buns.

WYR live life truthfully or live the dream? (maybe these things aren't mutually exclusive, but eh.)


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Meh, the dream.

WYR go to a sports game or a concert


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Concert not rly into sports lol

WYR ben and jerrys or haagendaaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ben and Jerry's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Would you rather time travel forward or backwards in time?


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Back in time, so many situations I'd like to redo or undo from my life...

Would you rather have a lion or a tiger as a pet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tiger I guess.

Would you rather have blue or purple hair?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Blue hair, if I was a singer in a band.

Would you rather stay at home during the weekends or be out with your friends/family?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Be with friends/family 

WYR eat at Arby's or Subway


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Well Arby's always has DA MEATS but Subway stays fresh so I'm gonna go with Subway.

WYR have a rash all over your skin or really long hair all over that you can't get rid of? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Rash


Would you rather travel to Syria right now or to North Korea right now?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

North Korea because I'm not allowed in, so trip cancelled . Even if I was allowed in, I'd still pick NK.

WYR be a high school janitor or a pool cleaner at some fancy hotel?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pool cleaner at a fancy hotel

WYR have french fries or a doughnut?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doughnut

Would you rather go Jet skiing or Hang gliding?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hang gliding. Free like a bird and less pollution

Would you rather kiss someone with a mouth fungus or get taken advantage by a Kardashian?


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Kiss someone with mouth fungus. You no say it had to be a kiss on the mouth. 😆😋

WYR share a casket with Michael Jackson or live on Pluto all by yourself?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Michael Jackson

WYR see your dad, or your brother naked (If you don't have one, imagine if you did)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neither! :kma 

Would you rather have three legs or three arms?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Three arms. Hands can do more than feet.

Would you rather do dishes or babysit?


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Three arms

WYR wear a condom on your hand like a mitten or wear pantyhose on your head like a robber whenever you go outside?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Babysit. As a father of three I love kids, and I'm pretty good with them (as long as we don't get into too much trouble together hehe).



*oops
And I'd rather wear pantyhose I hate wearing condoms enough as it is, where they're supposed to be worn 

Would you rather go on The Zipper or go on the carousel?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

AllTheSame said:


> Babysit. As a father of three I love kids, and I'm pretty good with them (as long as we don't get into too much trouble together hehe).
> 
> *oops
> And I'd rather wear pantyhose I hate wearing condoms enough as it is, where they're supposed to be worn
> ...


The carousel. I'm sorry to admit that I'm a weeeeenie.

Would you rather spend a weekend at the lake or the ocean?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The ocean

Would you rather live without music or without tv?


----------



## Jodie94 (Mar 8, 2016)

Toad Licker said:


> The ocean
> 
> Would you rather live without music or without tv?


Easy I'd much rather live without TV. Music is life, TV these days is garbage

Hope nobody already did this one.....

Would you rather be wealthy or famous?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

without tv

Would you rather I paint a classic nude of you on a horse or compose a song of our future breakup Taylor Swift-style and sing it at your place of business or education?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Jodie94 said:


> Easy I'd much rather live without TV. Music is life, TV these days is garbage
> 
> Hope nobody already did this one.....
> 
> Would you rather be wealthy or famous?


Fame, if I get to chose why. Most of the time money comes with fame anyway 



farfegnugen said:


> Would you rather I paint a classic nude of you on a horse or compose a song of our future breakup Taylor Swift-style and sing it at your place of business or education?


Nude, so draw me like one of your French girls

Would you rather work 80 hours a week, or 6 hours a week.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6..WYR be in prison for a month or be stuck on an island alone for a month?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Island

Would you rather be a Justin Bieber impersonator or a Lady Gaga impersonator?


----------



## AbandonedAccount443 (Aug 3, 2016)

Justin Bieber. I don't have the talent or charisma to pretend to be lady gaga.

Would you rather be caught shoplifting, or cheating on SO?


----------



## AbandonedAccount443 (Aug 3, 2016)

ChibixLen said:


> Justin Bieber. I don't have the talent or charisma to pretend to be lady gaga.
> 
> Would you rather be caught shoplifting, or cheating on SO?


Sorry I realized that was probably unfair, and I cant edit posts yet.

Edit: Would you rather be caught shoplifting a watermelon, or Cheating on SO with an inanimate object


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll go with cheating on my SO with a stolen watermelon.

Would you rather go swimming without waiting 20 minutes after eating or travel on a dangerous highway without good underwear on?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Go swimming without waiting 20 minutes after eating.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Would you rather have a star named after you or a mountain with your face carved on it?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I would rather have a star named after me.

Would you rather get stung by a 100 wasps or get bitten by a 50 black widows?


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

100 wasps

Would you rather loose your hearing or your sight?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I temporarily have lost part of the vision in my left eye, so I would have to say that hearing would be the sense. With my eyes, I could still be alert.

Fortunately, my vision has been restored, but doctors are baffled as to how it happened.


Dollars - paper or coin?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Paper

WYR have the ability to become invisible or fly?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Invisible 

Would you rather come across a ghost or an alien?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Alien, as long as it doesn't hurt me.

WYR see a UFO, or bigfoot (and you *have* to explain the story on the news)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

UFO


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Would you rather try Fire Walking or Sword Swallowing?


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

goddamn it. fire walking 

Would you rather sit in a bath tub filled with cockroaches naked or would you rather sit in a bath tub filled with rats naked?


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'd rather die. Lol, I guess...cockroaches.

Would you rather be itchy the rest of your life or be sticky the rest of your life?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

probably sticky

would you rather be in an exclusive relationship with someone you didn't really care about; or be a part of a harem for a partner you were in love with?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A harem I guess. If things went badly I'd have some backup replacements lol. 

Would you rather have chopstick feet or pigs trotters for hands?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Chopstick feet

WYR have a broken arm, or broken foot.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Would you rather only be able to whisper or only be able to shout?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Able to whisper.

Would you rather get banned from SAS or banned from watching telly?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned from SAS. They don't have the balls to ever do it though. :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Would you rather spend time with friends or time alone?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Friends, if I had any...

Would you rather have to eat 30 large pizzas or drink 30, 2 litre bottles of water in a day ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

30 large pizzas

Would you rather be known for writing a famous song or a famous book?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Writing a famous book!

Would you rather make a speech in front of 100+ people for one minute, or be trapped in a small room completely full of spiders for one minute?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trapped in a room with spiders for one minute.

Nails pulled or teeth pulled ?.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Ugh.... neither, but nails :afr :afr :afr

Would you rather draw a nude model, or be the nude model?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Draw a nude model, I'd be too embarrassed to be the model. :blush

Eat a live slug or eat a live beetle ?.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh ahhhhhhhhhh you're killing me with these questions.

Live slug.

The crunchy beetle would just f***ing kill me. And I'm more terrified of beetles than slugs.

Would you rather have Fruit Loops or Captain Crunch?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm not familiar with Captain Crunch, but find Fruity Loops way too sweet, so I will go with Captain Crunch (I got there eventually). :grin2:

Stub toe on the bottom of a door or squash finger in a door ?.

I'm not a masochist, honest!. >


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stub toe, they hold up better than my fingers do lol. 

Would you rather have two noses or three eyes?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Depends on where the second nose or third eye is placed :eek, But I guess a third eye would be more useful...

Would you rather not bathing/showering for a year or not cleaning your teeth for a year ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A whole year? Either way I'm not gonna get a kiss. No shower, my body parts won't rot but my teeth will with no brushing. 

Would you rather have a handshake or a hug from a friend?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

a hug

would you rather have a kiss or a grope from a friend?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Depends on the friend. :b

Would you rather live on the beach or in the mountains?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

On the beach.

Would you rather listen to the radio or watch television ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Radio

Would you rather go sky diving or scuba diving?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Scuba diving. Not a fan of heights 

Would you rather be able to speak to fish or birds?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Speak to birds. Fish could be a little more difficult.

Would you rather a sail boat or a speed boat ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sail boat

Would you rather visit the Moon or Mars?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Mars.

Would you rather drink a glass of snot or a glass of sick (not your own) ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't know what a glass of sick is, unless you mean sh*t. Either way I think I'll just pass. :b

Would you rather go to an outdoor concert or an indoor concert?


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Outdoor, my hearing got damaged from indoor in a small room too close to the speaker.

Would you rather give up cola or lose all your teeth?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Give up cola as it wouldn't really be a loss for me.

Would you rather sing to a crowd or dance?


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Dance, more discreet...

Would you rather hunt for meat or grow vegetables?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Grow vegetables. 

Would you rather sky dive or swim with sharks? You know the thing when you're inside a cage underwater?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

swim with sharks, I think that'd be pretty fun

Would you rather wear the same pair of socks for a week, or the same underwear for a week?


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh god, socks. My feet are cold so I don't sweat there.

Would you rather forget who you are or forget who everyone else is?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Forget who everyone else it, which won't be many, and quite painless.

Never be born or born with anxiety ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Born with anxiety

Would you rather have your fish fried or baked?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Baked.

Would you rather drink sparkling or still water ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Still water

Would you rather eat only one food for the rest of your life or only be able to listen to one song the rest of your life?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

One song for the rest of my life. I get bored with food too easy.

Would you rather look after 100 dogs or 100 cats for a week ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

100 cats 

Would you rather have green or blue hair?


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

Green

Would you rather have beef or pork?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Beef

Would you rather be a hunter or a gatherer?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gatherer. I'm sure I could hunt a tomato better than a deer. 

Would you rather train to become a WWE wrestler or an MMA fighter?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

MMA fighter I guess. As I remember WWF wrestling completely silly at the best of times (as it is basically 99% acting, taught through drama school). But don't really know much about either.

Would you rather a bad job with good pay or a good job with bad pay ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good job with bad pay. Nobody should hate going to their job. 

Would you rather perform brain surgery or heart surgery?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Heart surgery. I think it would be easier to tell if the patient has a better chance of surviving in healthy condition.

Would you rather live at the north pole or the south pole ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

South pole, I guess. 

Would you rather take a dance class or a singing class?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Singing class. I'd need it, my singing it terrible, to put it mildly...

Would you rather do base jumping or wing-suit gliding ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Base jumping

Would you rather skip to school or dance to school?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Skip to school. It would take a log time to shuffle to school or worst still, the rumba. Lol

Would you rather drink a pint of stale milk or a pint of dogs wee ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stale milk

Would you rather be deserted on an island or on an island made of dessert?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

An island made of dessert. But I'd have to limit how much I eat, otherwise there'd be no island left to live on...

Would you rather walk blindfolded for 50 miles or ride a bike blindfolded for 50 miles ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk, it'd most likely be safer.

Would you rather swim with the fishes or fly with the birds?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Fly with the birds. I believe the view would be breathtaking.

Would you rather be a member of government or member of royalty ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Government


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Would you rather have night vision or be able to breath underwater?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Be able to breath underwater.

Would you rather eat 10 live cockroaches or your own ****


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eat 10 live cockroaches.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Would you rather pet a tarantula or a python?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

A pet Tarantula.

Would you rather be buried or cremated ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ain't gonna happen, I'm not going! :kma

Would you rather be able to swim freely through the oceans or fly at will in the sky?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eat pizza again. That was an easy choice though, I don't eat pizza now as it is. 

Would you rather got to a concert or listen to the album?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I think I would like to brave the concert, especially if I liked someone enough to consider buying their album.

Would you rather live in a horrible place in a nice neighbourhood or a nice place on a horrible neighbourhood ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Horrible place in a nice neighbourhood. 

Would you rather live in a city or a town?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

City

Wyr go to prison for 6 months or live in the forest for 6 months?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Live in a forest.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Would you rather have a star named after you or a mountain with your face carved on it?


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Star named after me

Would you rather have really bad dandruff or really bad acne?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad dandruff


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Would you rather go to the beach or to the mountains?


----------



## PorcupineTree (Dec 27, 2015)

I'd rather go to the mountains. 

Would you rather go blind or be wheelchair-bound?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wheelchair bound


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Would you rather be a vampire or a werewolf?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

That's a good one. It depends on what the reality of vampires and werewolves are. In some stories vampires can drink from people without turning or killing them. I'd want to be one of those kind of vampires. If I had to kill someone every time I wanted a drink, and I lived forever..... that's a lot of killing. Otherwise I'd be a werewolf. It would be fun running through the forest in wolf form. If I needed to I'd lock myself up at the full moon so I didn't hurt people. I guess I wouldn't make a very good monster, since my priority is not hurting people.

Would you rather build a snow fort or a sand castle?


----------



## magso67 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sniff glue for 3 minutes. Hey, it smells good and curious about the high. As far as brain damage goes, would rather that than risk falling.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

littleghost said:


> Would you rather build a snow fort or a sand castle?


Snow fort

Would you rather have blue or green skin?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Definitely blue

Would you rather have horns or a tail?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

If it's prehensile, the tail. If it's not then horns coz I'd look so badass. 

Would you rather become giant like Godzilla or shrink to the size of an ant (in both scenarios, you are still a human)?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ant sized. Wouldn't need to eat so much then. 

Would you rather go to the museum or the zoo?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

meet me under the mistletoe or have a root canal?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Root canal please! :duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Would you rather go to the museum or the zoo?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A museum for sure.

Would you rather own a car that you have to drive backwards or a backwards car that you can drive forward?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Backwards car that drives forward might be interesting.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Would you rather dance or sing?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Must sing, usually badly, while driving.

Would you rather babysit a hungry and ill tempered lion or a sweet, fluffy and adorable bunny rabbit?


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

The rabbit for sure. 

Would you rather kiss a man or a woman?


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

I haven't kissed a guy before, so I'll like to give that a try.

Would you rather have hands for feet or feet for hands?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hands for feet.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Would you rather live in Germany or Canada?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Germany

Spain or Italy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italy

Would you rather live in a Star Wars universe or a Star Trek universe?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Star Wars, Princess Leia is cool.

Would you rather win a fancy car or your own cruise ship?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fancy car.

Would you rather visit New York City or Los Angeles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Los Angeles 

Would you rather play a board game or a card game?


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

card game

Would you rather only eat peanut butter for the rest of your life or only eat nutella for the rest of your life


----------



## Natalie7674 (Jan 30, 2017)

Easy, Nutella, straight, with a spoon

Would you rather drink soda or tea?


----------



## TwerkinForTalos (Jan 2, 2017)

Tea.

Would you rather be in very hot or very cold weather?


----------



## masterof (Jul 8, 2016)

Very hot weather...makes a lot of things easier like can run easily, my fingers won't fall off when I'm writing etc.

Would you rather live in a very haunted house (and not being able to leave it, ever) and having a job you love with good salary *OR* live in a normal house but have a job that sucks (and you can't leave it, ever) with low salary?


----------



## Natalie7674 (Jan 30, 2017)

Haunted house. It'll be like Disney.

Would your rather, have an iPhone or Samsung?


----------



## masterof (Jul 8, 2016)

iPhone. At least there'll be no danger of it exploding!

Would you rather eat a bowl full of maggots once or eat only oatmeal for the rest of you life? 
(Technically, the second option isn't possible, http://www.livescience.com/18161-food.html )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maggots once

Would you rather work as a Pro wrestler or MMA fighter?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

MMA fighter

Would you rather be in the RAF or the Army?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably the Air Force if they'd actually let me fly them.

Would you rather gain a little fame and recognition while you're alive or achieve historical immortality once you're gone after a life of obscurity?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

A little fame and recognition when I am live. My dead body doesn't need it. 

Would you rather do 100 pushups every day for 3 weeks or eat a type of food you dislike for dinner for 1 week. I am wondering how much people actually dislike being active.


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

100 push-ups

Would you rather only be allowed to eat food you hate for one day, or receive a scheduled non lethal .25 second-long electrocution once per day for 4 days?


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Only be allowed to eat the food I hate for a day. 

Would you rather have 2 shots of nail polish remover or touch Donald Trump's genitals


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Donald's saggy testicles though the smell of nail polish remover is strangely pleasing.

Would you rather I make up stories about a wild and amorous fling we've had or contract an internal parasite with an insatiable appetite for onion soup?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Contract an internal parasite. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Would you rather play board games or video games?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

board games 

would you rather play poker or slot machines?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Slot machines

Wyr explore the deep ocean or space?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hmm...I'll go with my childhood answer is say space, though the deep ocean would probably be more interesting.


Would you rather have a torrid affair that burns out quickly or an awkwardly sweet and romantic one that takes a long time to get started?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Awkwardly sweet and romantic. I'm fairly awkward myself so it'd be fitting. 

Would you rather become an elf or a dwarf?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

an agile elf that can leap from tree to tree

Would you rather be the model (the art) or the photographer (the artist)?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Photographer, I don't like having my picture taken.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Would you rather go ice skating or rollerblading?


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Iceskating! 

would u rather lick the slime of a slug, or eat an alive beetle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Slime

Would u rather live in a 3rd world country or on an island by urself?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

3rd world country then vacation at the deserted isle

Would you rather go first or go last?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1st

Wyr go to prison for a year or be stranded on a remote island for the same amount of time?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Prison because I wouldn't survive on the island.

Would you rather have a third eye or four nostrils?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

A third eye so I could see in 4 dimensions.


Would you rather laugh until you peed your pants or smell funny?


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Laugh until I smell funny.

Would you rather be deaf or blind?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

deaf, I need to go see.

Would you rather be really tall or really short?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

really tall i guess...

would you rather be scared of everyone, or have everyone be scared of you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Everyone be scured of meh

Wyr live on the beach or near a mountain


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

mountain for sure

would you rather have fur like a yeti, or be completely hairless (eyebrows, scalp, everything)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hairless 

Wyr punch a puppy or an infant?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am pretty sure that I could take both of them, so whichever one started some ****. I'm right here!

Would you rather lazily watch a show on the sex lives of weevils or have to get up and try to find where you left the remote from the day before?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

im not sure what weevils are, but ill use the remote

would u rather be a thread or a post?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I'd rather be open-ended  like a thread. 

would you rather be in a SciFi or a gladiator movie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sci-fi 

Would u rather teach Math or History


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

History

Would you rather teach a sport or a science?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sport 

Would u rather be in a TV show or movie?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably a movie about aliens taking over your stuff

Would you rather have your feet cut off and replaced with wheels or have a car with long legs so you could get up and avoid getting stuck in traffic?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Car with long legs 

Wyr live underground or on a planet by yourself?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a planet if it was habitable

Would you rather change into a wolf every full moon or change into a mer person every time you got wet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wolf

Wyr have the ability to be invisible or to teleport?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

teleport sounds like it would be more useful

would you rather go cliff diving or go to a farmer's market?


----------



## AslanMypetLion (Jun 19, 2017)

Go to a farmer's market.

Would you rather get devoured by a lion or by hundreds of tiny rodents?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a lion seems more heroic

would you rather skip eating for a day or go without any sleep for that day?


----------



## lilyvinn (Aug 11, 2017)

Have gone days without eating and/or sleeping! But I would have to say sleep.

Would you rather have sex with a rabbit or your mother LOL


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

If the bunny is stuffed, sure 

Would you rather be allergic to peanuts or seafood


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Seafood

Wyr be an early bird or night owl


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll go with night owl, but I could see advantages to being up really early if you like outdoor activities but don't like people.

Would you rather live somewhere that is hot all year round or someplace that has very long winters?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long winters, dislike the heat 

Wyr substitute a class or be a tutor


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Substitute.

WYR step on a nail or burn your finger?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll go with burn a finger. Could depend on the severity though.

WYR go to college for 8 years and be in massive debt with the possibility of eventually getting a great job or work for 8 years at minimum wage with the possibility of getting a better paying job after the 8 years?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

college, though I'd probably work minimum wage and go to college because I like stress

would you rather take a hard, demanding class that you're going to learn a lot in but the best you can do in it is a B, or take a class that you're going to ace but most of it is a waste of your time?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Assuming it is a subject I want to learn, I'll go with the first option. If it is some bs required class that doesn't really have to do with my major or interests, I'll go with the second.

Would you rather be attacked by a pack of dogs or by a large shark(excluding peaceful sharks like whale, basking, etc :b)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6 ears 

Wyr live in an area that's foggy all the time or hot


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no filter, though I don't talk all that much

would you rather be a rabbit or a squirrel?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Squirrel. I would be able to go anywhere a rabbit could plus climb trees.

Would you rather learn glass blowing or blacksmithing?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Blacksmithing sound cool

Would you rather have telekinesis or telepathy?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Telekinesis because I probably wouldn't be good enough at social situations to use telepathy to my advantage.

Would you rather paint artistically or make pottery and or ceramic works of art?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am not sure. I'd love to be able paint artistically, though I imagine I'd be a whole lot better with the pottery/ceramics

would you rather sit next to a person who smelled really badly or next to someone who talks incessantly about "facts" that you know to be wrong


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

The latter seems the better choice.

Would you rather take blame for something you didn't do or walk free with guilt for something you did do?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Depends on the punishment and the crime. I guess I'll go with walk free

Would you rather be homeless for a year or work 60+ hrs a week at a job you truly hate?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Work 60 hrs cuz then I'd have money at least *Shrugs*

Wyr work in an office or at McDonald's


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Office. I'm guessing thr pay would be better in an office and I wouldn't be on as much of public display

Wyr deep underground in a coal mine where there is always the possibility of a cave in or on a job that requires working at heights such as doing repairs/maintenance on radio towers?


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Although I am afraid of heights, I would take that job. Coal minds also can have toxic air.

Would you rather live in a tree house for a year (like a kid one) or be roommates in a warm house (share a bedroom) with the person you hate the most for a year?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tree house. Although that would especially suck if you live somewhere with freezing winters.

Wyr swim with bull sharks while the captain chums with fish parts or hand feed wild grizzly bears far from any potential help?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Feed da bears 

Wyr have an extra leg or nose


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

an extra leg, though a dog's nose might open up a new way of seeing things.

would you rather go on a trip planning every last detail so you make the most of it, or just go, relax, and enjoy the experience more than the destination?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Can it be half and half







. I guess to just go and relax.

Would you rather be the greatest pianist in the world, or the greatest guitarist in the world?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll have to stick to my rock roots and pick the guitarist, though being a concert pianist would open some interesting venues for me. 

would you rather read the book or see the movie?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Read the book. When I heard the Martian movie is coming out I hurriedly got the book and read it. I also read the Shutter Island book before watching the movie and also Mystic River. I'm extremely happy that I read the Shutter Island book first. One of the best books in human history.

Would you rather get killed by your enemy or by a disease?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It depends on the disease really. Diseases are fascinating to me, plus I don't like the thought of my enemy gloating over my demise.

would you rather have to go first in doing something nerve wracking or wait until last so you can see what everyone else did but you had to sit there and think about it the entire time?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

go first and get it over with

would you rather have an common, ordinary first name or one that was unique to you?


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

common

would you rather get lost/stranded in a harsh snowy environment, or blistering desert


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

good question...I rather go by fire than ice

would you rather watch the cartoon or live action version of something?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cartoon

Wyr travel by boat or plane


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Plane

Would you rather get a Surface Book or a MacBook Pro?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Grill


WYR date a Dallas Cowboys Cheerleader or a Playboy Playmate?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably the athlete

would you rather be given the rest of the day off or not come in until later in the day?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Day off 

Wyr take classes online or in person


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

In person


WYR drive or be a passenger in a car?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

_"__I am the passenger/ And I ride and I ride/ I ride through the city's back sides..."

_Wyr drown to death or burn to death?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

drown I suppose though I can't stand soggy clothes

would you rather go a holiday dinner with all the family with everybody prying about your life or attend a work holiday party where everybody is gossiping about everybody else?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Holiday Partayy

Wyr drink ocean water or eat grass


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Eat grass, I guess. :stu


WYR get poked in the eye with a sharp stick or get stung by a swarm of bees?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

the bees ... I have been stung enough to realize I'm not allergic 

would you rather have someone look in your medicine cabinet or under your bed?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

under the bed

would you live in New York City or Los Angeles?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Los Angeles.

WYR know the when or how surrounding your death?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

How 

Wyr buy a Kindle or iPad


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

iPad

would you rather listen to rap or rock music?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rock


WYR shower or take a bath?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

most of the time it's a shower

would you rather run across some fiery coals or take a polar plunge?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Run

Wyr be overweight or underweight


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

depends how tall i am. if short then underweight, if tall then overweight.

would you rather be an angel or a demon?


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Angel in demon's clothing

Would you rather choose hot or cold weather?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, I like warm weather.

WYR kiss a lizard or Rosie O'Donnell?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lizard

Wyr bathe in hot sauce or melted cheese


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

I'd have to go with melted cheese on that one.

WYR die of starvation or be burned alive?


----------



## KatrinaD (Feb 19, 2018)

calimerc said:


> I'd have to go with melted cheese on that one.
> 
> WYR die of starvation or be burned alive?


Die of starvation

Would you rather super hot or super cold weather


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Super cold
Clawed to death by a bear or eaten by a shark?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

clawed to death then fed to sharks as chum

would you rather blame others or suffer the consequences?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

both.

would you rather be bored forever or lonely forever


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Lonely forever. I think they're kind of the same thing tho.

Would you rather have a laptop or a pc?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

PC

Wyr be named Alfred for Sean


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Alfred

would u rather have an all expenses paid trip to Rockefeller for christmas and stay in the plaza hotel or see the northern lights in Finland



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Northern lights

WYR have ready-made food available for the rest of your life or be able to be with any model you want for the rest of your life?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Ready-made food available forever.

Wyr give an hour long impromptu speech in front of 50,000 people or be chased by a wild animal and possibly survive?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Speech

Would you rather sightsee or sunbathe?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Sight see

Would you rather... ? Be wealthy and stuck in a job u don’t like for the rest of your life, or in a job u love earning moderate pay.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Moderate

Would you rather read or watch tv?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

read 

would you rather die on your feet or live on your knees ?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Live on my knees.

WYR work all week but wake up at 10AM, or have 3day weekends and wake up at 5AM?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5AM

Wyr walk for an hr or take a crowded bus while standing for an hr


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Walk. More relaxing and I get some cardio training out of it too. 

WYR Sing and dance in front of 30 people for 3 minutes, or give a speech in front of 200 people for 15 minutes?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sing and dance :boogie


WYR get 1000$ money or have someone you hate brought to justice?

Sent using Tapatalk because SAS post limit is utterly stupid


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

$1000

would you rather find out that your parner was cheating on you, or have your partner find out that you were cheating on them?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Cheating on me, though I might break the person she was cheating with, which would lead to another set of problems

would you rather build a successful and well-compensated career or not bother with it and just win the lottery instead?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Win the lottery, then invest in other companies or something. 

Would you rather talk to / approach 100 random girls or do 100 multi-variable calculus problems?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Girls


WYR be too cold or too hot?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I sort like being hot. It makes me feel like I've done something

would you rather fly east or west of your present location?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

West 

Wyr be a car salesman or a plumber


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Plumber


WYR get an injection and get well soon or get pills and stay sick for a week?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Injection


WYR be snowed in or flooded out?


----------



## MTFHR (Mar 6, 2018)

I would rather die and hand my soul to Satan in order to bring tupac back.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

OK 

WYR be snowed in or flooded out?


----------



## Quiet as a moth (Apr 1, 2013)

Snowed in.



WYR live in a sand castle or an igloo?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sand Castle

Wyr own a Samsung or Apple smartphone


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Would you rather eat cabbage or pound sand?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I really like coleslaw 

would you rather be an infamous criminal or someone completely ordinary and benign?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ordinary


WYR eat frozen custard or frozen yogurt?


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Frozen custard 

WYR spend the day at the beach or go hiking in the mountains?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Hike to the mountains ftw. 

WYR re-take an Algebra or Geometry class?


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

Geometry 

Wyr take the train or bus to your destination?


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Bus

Wyr stub your pinky toe or feel an electric shock from hitting your elbow?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stub

Rather walk multiple dogs or babysit a kid?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um...... uh, maybe walk the dogs or whatever. 

WYR approach girls or run away when they come your way?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd _rather_ approach them but I usually run away.

Sleep all day or stay up all night?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Sleep all day but it might have been a different answer if you ask around 10 minutes later. 


Claw marks or knuckle marks?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

depends on the clawer

would you rather be a vampire or a werewolf?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Vampire.

Would you rather peeing from your eyes or pooping from your mouth?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eye pee, please! 

WYR be an old, wise man or a youthful, but naive creative visionary (guessing most will pick the old man or whatever. Bah!)?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

The latter.


Would you rather go later or go up a ladder?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Up a ladder though heights get to me at times

would you rather be able to breathe underwater or soar like a bird?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Soar like an eagle.


WYR eat a large pizza by yourself or a Wendy's triple with everything?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Pizza, please! 

WYR eat soggy doritos cereal everyday for breakfast for half a year or be paid $1 for sniffing every book at the nearest library every 3 months?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sniffin

Wyr be able to breathe underwater or in space


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Breath in space! 

WYR be gifted the ability to bend the elements of earth/air or water/fire?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

earth air. fire is dangerous is to manipulate since i wouldnt be fireproof. if i was fireproof then fire/water, since water is everywhere and would be very useful.

would you rather be fluent in a language of your choice magically or be given a free $100k?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Uhh free 100k!!

WYR marry someone who is extremely attractive or be extremely attractive yourself?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Gah... Not very fond of either of these choices. Gah.... Marriage = no-no, so be attractive myself? 

WYR talk to or hug that special someone?


----------



## linagirl50 (Aug 5, 2017)

Talk!
WYR get $4000 a week for the rest of your life or get $3million right now


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

$4000 per week! 

WYR battle deadpool or be in skool forever?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Battle Dedpool

U rather drink tea or coffee


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Drink the tea! 

WYR drink pea juice or eat pea flavored ice cream?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't like peas except in stir fry. I guess I could pinch my nose and drink a juice

would you rather be told the naked truth or have someone tell a white lie to spare your feelings?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The truth, I know whether it's right or not.

Would you rather go on a jet ski or a zip wire?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Jet ski, not a fan of heights and I can choose how fast I go on a jet ski if it bothers me. Plus I like being out on the water.


Would you rather go to what the average person thinks Christian Hell is (fire, brimstone, demons, etc)or go to the most horrific fictional setting you've read, heard of, or seen? If you can't think of a particularly horrific setting can be being trapped with the most horrific creature, monster, human, etc you ever experienced in fiction in a generic creepy location.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

the fictional setting. I dont want to be burned for eternity, the horrific creature can just kill me 

Would you rather humanity cured cancer, or humanity gained wings?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Hmm. I dunno, here. We cure cancer, but we have the other diseases to worry about, and the possibility of another disease popping up in it's place. Gah.... And humanity gaining wings..... Idk here. Then again, if cancer were cured, maybe that'll give us an overall big picture view of the aging process and disease in general. But if humanity gained wings, then that'll spiral the crumbling of the transportation industry (no more cars, airplanes, etc; and also may cause some large-scale disharmony); which is said by the scientific establishment to contribute to disease itself and poisons the planet. And we've have to restructure our beds, clothing, and other mundane stuffs to accommodate for the added biology. Gah.... But then, we could go down the genetic route for a cure for cancer; which may sprout up enthusiasm for genetic engineering, and through that, we may be able to eventually engineer humans to have wings or whatever. 

Idk....I might loosely have to go along with curing cancer. Probably a stepping stone for that other stuff about adding wings or whatever. 

WYR give a TedTalk on social anxiety or approach 100 girls in a single day?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

100 babes


WYR have this or that?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Er, going to guess "that"; whatever it means. Lol. 

U rather do a bunch of squats in front of a bunch of guys, and have your butt kicked / smacked several times while doing them (and have it posted on YouTube) or lick a dirty bathroom floor 5 times and get paid $5?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Squats

would you rather take a shower in the morning or at night?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Showers.... at NIGHT!!! 

U rather lean on your intuition or logic in most cases?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Most of the time I try to use logic but neither is too trustworthy

would you rather spend a hour doing an intense workout or fast for a day?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I'd likely opt for the fasting. 

U rather face the ban queen directly (terrifyingly striking) or stay home?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Give me the Ban Queen. I ain't afraid.

Would you rather learn something new or remember something you've forgotten without having to learn it all over again?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

New

Wyr as a workout, do core & abs or circuit training?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Usually interval circuits then about 10 minutes of abs at the end.

Would you rather sit down and relax after a hard day or go do something fun after such a day to escape thinking about it?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Relaxation! 

U rather have a heart to heart convo with the ban queen or be gifted with the power of lightning generation?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The power pls

Rather be stranded in the coldest or hottest place on Earth?


----------



## Ladybird1187 (Mar 25, 2018)

Amon said:


> The power pls
> 
> Rather be stranded in the coldest or hottest place on Earth?


Cold.

WYR know how you'd die or when?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Probably "when". Hope I get to live to see consciousness uploads, advanced VR tech and other koowell assortments of tech breakthroughs. 

U rather have a 50% of dethroning the banqueen (if you succeed, you = new banqueen or banking) and getting the gullotine or give the banqueen an intense huggy session and be tasked with boring slave work for the rest of your life?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Er, well, I guess I'll take my chances to dethrone the banqueen, I guess. 

U rather have really bad acne or mildly blurry vision (~20/100 in both eyes)?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

^ no one shall dethrone the banqueen @twytarn

already have shot vision so guess I will stick with that

would you rather lick an electrical socket or jump into a cactus patch nude?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Ouch ouch... I'll begrudgingly go with the licking. 

U rather win $500 or get a free trip to Singapore?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

I rather win $500, it's more convenient atm.

Would you rather eat a cup of brocoli every day for a year or not be able to use the internet for 6 months straight.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Broccoli please! I actually like it; even better when raw! 

U rather have eagle eye sniper vision or eidetic memory?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

I would prefer eidemic memory, it would be more of an asset to me when finding good employment.

Would you rather bring back Martin Luther King or Mahatma Gandhi back to this moment in history?


----------



## Welliwonder (Feb 26, 2017)

I think MLK because he would be more relevant to what is happening in current events in the US and he’d be able to see how far his movement has come. 

Would you rather have lived in the ice age with the Megafauna or the Mesozoic era with giant dinosaurs?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Gah.. Idk.... Megafauna it is... But either way, I'd be torn to shreds. Lol. 

U rather be tied to a chair and forced to talk to an obsessed admirer or be cursed to wandering the wilderness for the rest of your days?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The chair.



Forced to kiss Rosie O'Donnell or spend an hour in a flatulence chamber?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Both at the same time is a personal fantasy 

Wyr lick a dirty foot clean or go to prison for a year


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Gah.... How dirty though? And who's foot? *sigh* I begrudgingly take my chances with the lickery. With jail, I'll have a spoiled record + very high chance of having my posterior destroyed, but gah.... I just wonder about the other factors surrounding this "dirty foot". *shudder* Such yuck-ish choices here. 

U rather lose sight in one eye (other eye is perfect-ish vision, so 20/20 or even 20/15) or lose all of your hair


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eeek! As long as the functioning eye has optimal visual acuity..... though it would present issues with depth perception which could affect the performance in a myriad of different tasks. 

WYR have an amazing ability for recall or exceptional problem solving skills?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Problem solving.

WYR date an ugly wealthy celebrity or a very attractive nobody with no money?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Ugly celebrity for the win! 

WYR go off-grid to never see the people you know in your life ever again or settle for a stressful, mediocre, middle-class life of being surrounded by people that you know?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably off the grid. I like to see beyond my horizon

would you rather be chased by freddy krueger, jason voorhees, or michael myers?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Give me all of them! I'm not scared! *stands my ground firmly* 

WYR be the next Albert Einstein or the next Nikola Tesla?


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Tesla because Einstein scaares me.

WYR have ebola or aids?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ Einstein's spooky action at a distance will make anyone soil their pants! Muahaha! 

Erm, give me the Ebola. 

WYR go blind or have an arm and a leg removed?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't like this question: (


Would You Rather be in a Spaceship lost in Space with no human contact OR be in a submarine lost under the ocean with no human contact.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

I don't like that question

Would you rather ride a bike or drive a car


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ ^ I would definitely opt for the "spaceship lost in space" scenario. Cosmic pioneer I shall be. Yippee! 

^ Hmm.... I don't really like either of those options, but I suppose I would give the slight edge to the motor vehicle. It would also depend; for leisurely travel that's not too distant, I would opt for a bike ride, but in most cases, to my chagrin, a car will be needed for most of the trips I take (biking would simply be too dangerous and time-consuming). 

WYR there be an afterlife like life 2.0 or nothing after death at all?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Those who accept Jesus as their Lord and savior will live with Him in paradise

Would you rather stay in your country or live someplace else?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Live somewhere else!!! This place stinks! *pinches nose* 

WYR tell the truth to upset a few or lie and win the favor of others?


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm usually blunt, so I guess I have no choice than to say the truth and upset (many) a few.

Would you rather be a genius yet remain alone or be dumb and loved throughout your life?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh dumb and loved for sure. They say ignorance is bliss and it seems like it's true. 

Wyr be a pigeon or a magpie?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Pigeon! Perhaps in another universe, I'll be loved by Nikola Tesla (Tesla loved pigeons). 

WYR eat raw meat or go on a date?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

^ I don't know anything about Tesla but man he looked cool lol.

I went on one date last week and while it didn't go too badly I'd still rather eat the raw meat haha

Wyr own a dog or a cat?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Dog

Wyr eat a bucket of vomit or eat a bucket of poo?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

This question stinks. :no 

WYR have a really passionate kiss with a girl or get $100 instantly?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The kiss! :kiss:


WYR be ugly and rich or gorgeous and poor?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Dog
> 
> Wyr eat a bucket of vomit or eat a bucket of poo?


See it's these type of questions that make me hate these kind of games. LMAO 
I've been visually scar.

What would YOU rather Suchness?
Eat a bucket of Vomit or eat a bucket of poo?
I want to know. LOL


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Black As Day said:


> See it's these type of questions that make me hate these kind of games. LMAO
> I've been visually scar.
> 
> What would YOU rather Suchness?
> ...


I can't choose but part of the fun of playing this game is asking hard questions to see if someone can answer.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Gah..... I'll go with the vomit. Eat the vomit, and re-vomit the vomit. Ugh..... Makes me want to vomit right now. Welp, there goes my breakfast. 

WYR eat a peanut butter jelly sandwich or take a shot at online dating?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> I can't choose but part of the fun of playing this game is asking hard questions to see if someone can answer.


Why can't you choose?>: (


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Black As Day said:


> Why can't you choose?>: (


Why do you think? You choose.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Why do you think? You choose.


I don't know>.<

If I had to choose I pick Vomit. I have a good reason but I won't lecture you with it.


----------



## dreamer97 (Jan 10, 2017)

As much as I hate peanut butter(picky eater here) I choose that over online dating.
Wyr: Go back to school for as long as you live or get paid to work a job you despise?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

The job. Save up enough $, wisely invest that $ in crypto or volatile pennystocks, and I'll be off! 

WYR go to a party where you don't know anyone or go urban exploration all by yourself.... at night!


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Definitely an urban exploration. Screw parties.


Would you rather spend the night with your worst enemy in a small jail cell or having to hear someone ramble on for six hours nonstop?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Give me the rambles! Wouldn't want to spend an entire night trying to sleep with one eye open! 

WYR go 2 days without food or give a passionate talk in front of a very large audience?


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Depends on how long the speech is. 

Would you rather have all the luxuries and yet live in a crime ridden neighborhood or have little to nothing and live in a decent neighborhood? (Can’t change one even after choosing a neighborhood or living condition.)


----------



## dreamer97 (Jan 10, 2017)

CNikki said:


> Depends on how long the speech is.
> 
> Would you rather have all the luxuries and yet live in a crime ridden neighborhood or have little to nothing and live in a decent neighborhood? (Can't change one even after choosing a neighborhood or living condition.)


Gah,hard to say. My hobbies is mainly just anime and gaming and if I can't support them I might die of boredom. Still if I live in a crime ridden neighborhood they'll probably steal my stuff anyway so I'll just go with the second one.

Wyr: Forget all past memories or forever live with short term memeory.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably forget the past since that seems to negatively influence the present

would you rather take part on a show that tested your physical abilities or one tested that your mental acumen and knowledge?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh, no.... I'm complete crap at both. Maybe the physical abilities... Wouldn't want to look like a dumbo on television. *shudder* I'll simply be branded as a clumsy clutz if I failed every category of physical testing; which I've made peace with. Shouldn't cause too much ego damage. But something equivalent of failing a test of mental acumen is another story. 

WYR go big or go home?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Go big?

WYR a friend or a pet?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably a pet. I am easily annoyed with people.

would you rather go swimming in a pool or the ocean?


----------



## dreamer97 (Jan 10, 2017)

Not that I know how to swim, but if I did I'd choose the pool. The ocean has sharks deep within.

Wyr: Live in virtual reality where all your dreams come true or stick with real life?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Definitely the VR realm. I'm really sick of this "cold, hard reality" crap. This place just stinks, and I want out! 

WYR explore another planet (hover around in a craft to different parts of the planet) or be magically granted a significant other?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Magically granted a husband 

WYR live in the mountains or by the sea?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Mountains! An off-grid Mountain-Man I shall be! 

WYR be born into a family of your choosing or change 1 minor facet of your personality?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Change personality 

Wyr have the power to see into the future, or the power to change the weather?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Change the weather. I'd probably go mad by peering too far into the future; at least, given that the future can't be changed. 

WYR be a monk or a PUA?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monk


Would you rather have yogurt or pudding?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Pudding! 

U rather hug a stranger or pat a pillow?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pat a pillow


Would you rather go to the beach or the mountains?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Mountains! 

U rather get tickled until you pee or be forced to make solid eye contact with a hungry prisoner for 30 minutes?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably the prisoner. I am not sure how ticklish I am anymore.

Would you rather write an essay or solve a difficult math problem?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Essay. There's no way I could solve a math problem of similar scope. 

Would you rather have barbecued chicken or deep fried chicken?


----------



## zerf (Oct 3, 2018)

Barbecued chicken. 

Would you rather watch the same movie over and over again for the rest of your life, or listen to your favorite song for the rest?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listen to my favorite song. :boogie 



Would you rather answer the phone now or call back later?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Depends who/what it is

Would you rather catch a train or catch a plane?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Train! 

U rather be a floating consciousness that can move between any digital medium or have a robot body?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Floating consciousness, I guess. 



Would you rather trade your mental disorders in for a puppy or a bowl of ice cream?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Unfortunately, can't eat ice cream, so I guess I'll take the puppy.


If you had superpowers would you rather use them for good or evil?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd rather be a villain since I think they're far more interesting, though I almost always end up trying to do the right thing so I guess I'd end up using them for good anyhow.


Would you rather attend a concert or a sporting event?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Ugh... Neither. Bleh to those. 

U rather have a really long staring contest with multiple strangers or walk home alone in the cold without a jacket?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk home alone in the cold without a jacket. I don't like looking people in the eyes. :door


Would you rather go for a walk or read a book?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ Same here. *shudder* 

I'm thinking taking a walk, though it would depend on what the book is about. 

U rather have the option to travel hack in time to experience your personal past, or have the option to travel to the future to experience the collective future of humanity?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Personal past.


Locked alone in a hotel room with Rosie O'Donnell or forced to stand naked by an open window for one hour?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I think Rosie might be really interesting in person. In private too. 

Would you rather go rock climbing or skydiving?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

rock climbing


Would you rather go swimming in a pool or in the ocean??


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ocean

Wyr go in a hot tub or a sauna?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

hot tub. 

U rather make friends or eat a cookie?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Cookie


Kiss Nancy Pelosi or Chuck Schumer?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

On the mouth? With tongue? Okay! :stu :yay


Do the dishes or do your taxes?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Taxes
Wyr watch a comedy or a horror film?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Comedy



Would you rather try Fire Walking or Sword Swallowing?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Gah. Fire walking I guess. What odd choices. 

U rather be stranded on an island by yourself or be kidnapped by an obsessed admirer?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Island. I don't think anything else tops being able to survive that as far as "manliness" and self-reliance goes. If you have something to prove to somebody , or maybe yourself, go risk death surviving alone out in the wilderness. 


Would you rather go down the slide or swing on the swing.


----------



## CaptainBoz (Jan 20, 2018)

exceptionalfool said:


> Would you rather go down the slide or swing on the swing.


Swing. Slides have too many unknown factors for the first time user. Too hot. Too 'grabby'. And of course, all slides don't last long enough.

Would you rather give up Youtube or give up porn? (Almost said YT or gaming, but I suspect porn is more universal than gaming.)


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I Don't even watch porn, so..... YouTube will stay. 

U rather work a very stressful job with good pay whilst living all alone or be poor, yet surrounded by an S.O and many children?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

That first option sounds like an easier life for myself and everyone else that would otherwise be involved. I can be alone. I am alone. :serious:

Would you rather live in a bus or on a sail boat?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bus


Would you rather give me all your money voluntarily or have me rob you? :sus


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

And the $ will be counterfeit. Hehe. Here ya go. 

WYR be a "stinky meanie" or a "pleasant loser"?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Peasant loser. I'd rather smell nice too. 

WYR hold a grudge or let it go.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hold a grudge :wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Would you rather have Super Strength or Super Speed?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Strength, man. Like the incredible hulk from the 70's TV show. 

WYR keep your clothes folded neatly in a drawer or piled up in a corner on the floor.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Prefer them on hangers or in drawers, but they have a tendency to pile up in the hamper and by the washer. 

Would you rather try something new to you in a restaurant or just stick with what you know you like?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Probably stick to what I know. I'm always getting the same thing when I eat out. 

Would you rather spend tomorrow alone or in the company of strangers?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Alone! 

U rather be banned, or be the person who bans?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gimme da ban stick! :wife



Would you rather row a boat or paddle a canoe?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I'll take an aluminium row boat with a cooler, some food and beer. Stretch my legs, relax. All a canoe is good for is tipping over. fts... :x

WYR free climb the face of half dome or go to therapy?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

What? Ugh... Reluctantly go through the therapy crap. *sigh* 

U rather say "you" or "U"?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You



Would you rather become an elf or a dwarf?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Well that's easy. Elf. I might consider being a gnome, but not a dwarf. :frown2:

WYR be a hammer or a nail?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hammer 



Would you rather Have it now or Wait until later?


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Now 

Would u rather be rich and sad or poor and happy?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Poor and happy.

Would you rather lose you sense of savory foods or your sense of sweet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Savory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Would you rather trade your mental disorders in for a Puppy or a Bowl of ice cream?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Aw Com'on
I have to pick between my dream dog Border Collie Kaizer to a bowl of Ice Cream? Not fair:cry :rofl

I think I will choose the Ice Cream. I can't afford to take care of Kaizer now

Would you rather ride a whale or a giant bird?

_ Sent From that Cat who played the fiddle while using Tapatalk_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ride a whale



Would you rather try Fire Walking or Sword Swallowing?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sort of did fire walking before, but there's no way I am swallowing any swords

Would you rather shot a free throw or call a flipped coin to win a million dollars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Call a flipped coin. Can't even remember the last time I picked up a basketball. 

Would you rather play a video game or read a book?


----------



## wittyusernamehere (Oct 24, 2016)

Read a book.

Would you rather have eyelashes for teeth or teeth for eyelashes?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

teethlashes for eyes


would you rather travel to mars without a return ticket, or stay on earth but sticking forever to a boring job you don't like?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Mars ... I'd be one of the great explorers and evil overlords of the solar system all at once when my Earth removal device goes online.

Would you rather have a giant zit on the end of your nose or forget to wear pants the next time you step out the door?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forget to wear pants the next time I step out the door

Would you rather Answer the phone now or Call back later?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Call back later, but I picture myself putting it off for a long time.


Would you rather be lost in a hot desert or a frozen wasteland?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen wasteland I guess, lol. 

Would you rather go sky diving or scuba diving?


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Scuba diving

Ford the river or try the rickety bridge?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ford the river

Would you rather be known for writing a famous song or a famous book?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Famous book


Would you rather go to a sporting event or a concert?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Concert! :boogie

Would you rather Go to a theater or Watch a movie at home?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Watch a movie at home. Tried the theater in a mask with a friend a couple months ago for an showing of The Goonies, but we both ended up with headaches and head-rushes.

Would you rather cure Covid-19 or successfully settle on Mars?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Just based on the likelihood of leaking problems, windows

Would you Rather Dan or would Dan Rather you?


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe (May 20, 2020)

I don't know Dan so I'm not sure if they would Me but I'm a very open minded person, so I'd be willing to Dan especially if I had their permission. 

Would You Rather eat your own very finely ground toenails or eat relatively large strips of your own dead skin?


----------

